#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom 5000 iPoll Wom 5000?

## pazini

Boa tarde galera, gostaria de saber se alguém esta usando iPoll wom 5000 firmware beta. Se sim como esta o funcionamento.
Obrigado!

----------


## Vicctor

Estou com essa duvida tambem

----------


## diomond

Então vou sanar pra vcs...
Estamos usando e esta totalmente estável, e ainda estamos na BETA 3 cliente com sinal PÉSSIMO... conseguimos passar 28MB's de banda..  :Big Grin:

----------


## pazini

Perfect, vou testar para ver aonde tem esse beta 3 para baixar?

----------


## Vicctor

O que vc usou como Ap para chegar nesse resultado??? sinal péssimo e o que -80?

----------


## diomond

> Perfect, vou testar para ver aonde tem esse beta 3 para baixar?


Pra te falar a verdade, nossos amigos do suporte INTELBRAS estão lançando a BETA 4 já, se ja lançou vai estar em http://www.redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/ na parte do wom MIMO, ve se tem lá, senão eu mando pra vcs a BETA 3... e ensino os ajustes finos.

----------


## diomond

> O que vc usou como Ap para chegar nesse resultado??? sinal péssimo e o que -80?


AP é APC 5M-90+ -81 -74

só que com CCQ 100% ! ;P

----------


## diomond

Corrigindo o site

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/

----------


## Vicctor

Ahh sim, vou testar esse conjunto, o ruim e que esta por mais de 1000 reais o APC 5M

----------


## diomond

> Ahh sim, vou testar esse conjunto, o ruim e que esta por mais de 1000 reais o APC 5M



Ai que ta isto não é o ruim. é a qualidade, e pra MIM que falar que não presta não sabe usar, ai tem que voltar pra UBNT mesmo.. ;D

----------


## Vicctor

Não estou falando que não presta, eu nunca usei então nao posso dar esse diagnostico, estou abrindo mais 3 POP's e vou investir em Intelbras, mais nao queria fazer errado, nao gosto de refazer serviços, por isso a minha preocupação em saber qual e o conjunto ideal para celulas ate 4 KM , pelo que eu vi uma celula com 50 clientes é o APC 5M 90 + WoM-5000 Mimo com o IPOLL Ativo, certo?

----------


## pazini

Lembrando a galera que abri o topico para a wom 5000 siso, entao quero saber sobre a siso.

----------


## diomond

> Não estou falando que não presta, eu nunca usei então nao posso dar esse diagnostico, estou abrindo mais 3 POP's e vou investir em Intelbras, mais nao queria fazer errado, nao gosto de refazer serviços, por isso a minha preocupação em saber qual e o conjunto ideal para celulas ate 4 KM , pelo que eu vi uma celula com 50 clientes é o APC 5M 90 + WoM-5000 Mimo com o IPOLL Ativo, certo?


Exatamente Vicctor, e o melhor é que se der problema na sua base as revendas da INTELBRAS fazem troca expressa nela! nem precisa de laudo nem nada.

Pode investir cara, o que não der certo vai jogando aqui que te ajudo, é questão tudo de ajuste fino!

----------


## diomond

> Lembrando a galera que abri o topico para a wom 5000 siso, entao quero saber sobre a siso.


Acabei de confirmar com a intelbras e também trabalha!

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Bom dia diomond. 

Quando puder me envie a atualização para wom5000 siso e mimo.
[email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## etnet

> Não estou falando que não presta, eu nunca usei então nao posso dar esse diagnostico, estou abrindo mais 3 POP's e vou investir em Intelbras, mais nao queria fazer errado, nao gosto de refazer serviços, por isso a minha preocupação em saber qual e o conjunto ideal para celulas ate 4 KM , pelo que eu vi uma celula com 50 clientes é o APC 5M 90 + WoM-5000 Mimo com o IPOLL Ativo, certo?


Caras acho que só devia trocar a antena. Utilizar a computech superpop + apc5m. Vai ficar mais caro mas garanto que vai funcionar melhor. O pessoal da computech até fazia esse kit mas me parecem que retiraram.

----------


## RCINFONET

E como é a durabilidade destes equipamentos Intelbrás?

----------


## Samuelwduarte

De durabilidade é muito bom, comprei um lote quando o aparelho foi lançado isso à uns 3 anos. E todos estão funcionando bem. 



> E como é a durabilidade destes equipamentos Intelbrás?

----------


## pazini

Gostaria de saber como esta configurado a aba WIRELESS da APC 5M 90+ dos senhores ou APC 5M 90, porque eu vejo tantos relatos de sucesso e porque eu nao consigo esse sucesso. E tambem com esta a aba Wireless da WOM 5000 (Básica e Avançado).

----------


## diomond

> Bom dia diomond. 
> 
> Quando puder me envie a atualização para wom5000 siso e mimo.
> [email protected]
> 
> Obrigado


Samuel, bom dia meu amigo.

Como não utilizamos a SISO aqui não terei, vou lhe enviar a da MIMO !

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Ok.

----------


## diomond

> Caras acho que só devia trocar a antena. Utilizar a computech superpop + apc5m. Vai ficar mais caro mas garanto que vai funcionar melhor. O pessoal da computech até fazia esse kit mas me parecem que retiraram.



Colegas eu não recomendo MESMO! há muito tempo atrás eu abri um tópico à respeito das antenas da COMPUTECH X INTELBRÁS... deixa ver se encontro ( https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...791#post717773 )

Além da antena da computech deixar o equipamento MUITO ESPREMIDO ele fica MUITO QUENTE... mesmo nas versões PLUS da INTELBRAS ( ex: apc 5m + ) e outra eu pelo menos quando comprei eles ja tinham parado de produzir o "KIT SUPER POP INTELBRAS" pq não conseguiam a meta de venda, ou seja, não conseguiam seguir a politica de revenda da INTELBRAS e eu não tive NENHUM suporte de como montar o meu "super pop" sozinho, foi mais ou menos tentativa e erro. Ah, vale lembrar que tem que comprar os pig tails deles também, que na época paguei R$389,00 pela antena 5817SDP + R$40,00 dos pig tails ( x2 ) totalizando R$469,00 + R$484,00 do APC 5M ( valor de custo hoje , pra vcs vai sair mais caro ) = R$953,00, sendo que por R$922,00 ( valor de custo hoje, pra vc vai sair mais caro, só que mais em conta que o KIT SUPER POP ) vcs compram uma solução pronta sem dor de cabeça e com 2 anos de garantia com troca expressa.

Esta é minha opnião.

----------


## diomond

> Gostaria de saber como esta configurado a aba WIRELESS da APC 5M 90+ dos senhores ou APC 5M 90, porque eu vejo tantos relatos de sucesso e porque eu nao consigo esse sucesso. E tambem com esta a aba Wireless da WOM 5000 (Básica e Avançado).


Amigo pazini, a WOM tem bastante macetizinho cara, agora a BASE é simples manda uma SS de como esta a sua config pra gente ver

----------


## PU2TTS

Bom dia, trabalho com 2 wrom 5000 mimo na versão beta 4 . Não tenho problemas , esta no ar a 2 anos.trabalhando a distância curta 2 km.

----------


## etnet

> Colegas eu não recomendo MESMO! há muito tempo atrás eu abri um tópico à respeito das antenas da COMPUTECH X INTELBRÁS... deixa ver se encontro ( https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...791#post717773 )
> 
> Além da antena da computech deixar o equipamento MUITO ESPREMIDO ele fica MUITO QUENTE... mesmo nas versões PLUS da INTELBRAS ( ex: apc 5m + ) e outra eu pelo menos quando comprei eles ja tinham parado de produzir o "KIT SUPER POP INTELBRAS" pq não conseguiam a meta de venda, ou seja, não conseguiam seguir a politica de revenda da INTELBRAS e eu não tive NENHUM suporte de como montar o meu "super pop" sozinho, foi mais ou menos tentativa e erro. Ah, vale lembrar que tem que comprar os pig tails deles também, que na época paguei R$389,00 pela antena 5817SDP + R$40,00 dos pig tails ( x2 ) totalizando R$469,00 + R$484,00 do APC 5M ( valor de custo hoje , pra vcs vai sair mais caro ) = R$953,00, sendo que por R$922,00 ( valor de custo hoje, pra vc vai sair mais caro, só que mais em conta que o KIT SUPER POP ) vcs compram uma solução pronta sem dor de cabeça e com 2 anos de garantia com troca expressa.
> 
> Esta é minha opnião.


Aceito sua opinião mas não concordo. Cara sou do Piauí. Então tenho propriedade em falar nesse lance de temperatura. As superpop são facílimas de instalar. Realmente o problema são os pigtails. Porém consegui uns pigtails N x sma. Também uso a solução integrada da Intelbras. Então no mesmo cenário tenho como comparar e possui garantir que o desempenho com a superpop eh bastante superior devido a alta eficiência da antena. 
Não sou puxa saco do Luciano, nem gosto da forma que ele vende o produto, mas o produto dele pode ser feio de acabamento, mas a qualidade e eficiência são incontestáveis.

----------


## diomond

> Aceito sua opinião mas não concordo. Cara sou do Piauí. Então tenho propriedade em falar nesse lance de temperatura. As superpop são facílimas de instalar. Realmente o problema são os pigtails. Porém consegui uns pigtails N x sma. Também uso a solução integrada da Intelbras. Então no mesmo cenário tenho como comparar e possui garantir que o desempenho com a superpop eh bastante superior devido a alta eficiência da antena. 
> Não sou puxa saco do Luciano, nem gosto da forma que ele vende o produto, mas o produto dele pode ser feio de acabamento, mas a qualidade e eficiência são incontestáveis.


Sim, o importante é termos opniões à respeito dos equipamentos.

Olha basicamente falando quanto menos "coisa" tiver na solução melhor, pra vc ter ideia eu acho a forma de vedação da 5817 simples demais À ponto de não confiar, sei lá... eu não vou mais de Computech por questão de opnião mesmo.

----------


## pazini

*Aba Wireless*
Modo Wireless = Acces Point (auto WDS)
Pais = BR
Espaçamento em canais em 5GHZ = Ativado
Modo IEEE = A/N
Largura Canal = 20/40 mhz
Canal 152 (5760mhz)
Segurança WPA2PSK
Criptografia automatica
Potencia 18 dbm
Fragmentação desativado
RTS desativado
auto BA ativo
Qos WMM desativado
Isolação entre cliente destivado
DFS ativado
AMSDU ativado
ba window size 32
limite cliente 127
min. sinal desativado
Modo mimo 2x2
Taxa de dados 300 msc15
taxa de dados 54
algoritimo dinamico
metodo normal
gi curto ativo
densidade mpdu 4
tempo limite ack 40

----------


## diomond

> *Aba Wireless*
> Modo Wireless = Acces Point (auto WDS)
> Pais = BR
> Espaçamento em canais em 5GHZ = Ativado
> Modo IEEE = A/N
> Largura Canal = 20/40 mhz
> Canal 152 (5760mhz)
> Segurança WPA2PSK
> Criptografia automatica
> ...


Ta certo, cara qual problema vc ta tendo ?

seus clientes são WOM siso né ? vou ver se acho a FW pra SISO e te mando ai a gente ativa o protocolo qq vc acha ?

----------


## pazini

Extato a maioria é SISO, mas não estou mais instalando SISO estou só instalando MIMO, mas tenho que deixar esses SISO funcionando bem, tem alguma configuração que faz nas wom que melhor o desempenho, ou um firmware e o CCQ?

----------


## RadNet

Bom dia a todos!!!


Tenho um antena desse Roteador Outdoor Wireless 18dbi 300 Mbps Intelbras Apc 5m aqui parada.... 

Gostaria de saber se posso usar ela como "Basestation" por enquanto até compra a Basestation mesmo?

Estou com o orçamento curto aqui, gostaria de fazer o teste das Wom 5000 com o IPoll Ativo para ver o desempenho das mesma !!

Desde já grato a todos... 

Que Deus Abençoe a todos....

----------


## pazini

Da uma olhada na minha situação APC 5M 90+ zerada para R$ 1041,00 olha o cliente conectado com uma wom 5000 siso.


da para entender isso de duas uma ou a Intelbres resolve esse problema para mim ou me devolve o dinheiro. Comprei a antena essa semana.

----------


## Vicctor

> Da uma olhada na minha situação APC 5M 90+ zerada para R$ 1041,00 olha o cliente conectado com uma wom 5000 siso.
> 
> 
> da para entender isso de duas uma ou a Intelbres resolve esse problema para mim ou me devolve o dinheiro. Comprei a antena essa semana.



No seu AP e tudo Intelbras?

----------


## pazini

100% Intelbras. Tenho cliente mimo que esta na mesma situação, conectado nesse Ap.

----------


## Vicctor

Estranho, estão falando tao bem desses equipamentos, acredito que o Suporte Intelbras possa dar alguma orientação para resolver esse impasse, so esta faltando isso para eu iniciar minha operação em intelbras

----------


## meyknho

> Da uma olhada na minha situação APC 5M 90+ zerada para R$ 1041,00 olha o cliente conectado com uma wom 5000 siso.
> 
> 
> da para entender isso de duas uma ou a Intelbres resolve esse problema para mim ou me devolve o dinheiro. Comprei a antena essa semana.


Oi Boa Noite,

Em um dos seus posts anterior vi que você configurou o AP para trabalhar em *20/40mhz*, minha rede é 100% Intelbras, e garanto que você consegue passar *5mb* sem esforço em *20mhz*, altera para *20* e posta os resultados!

*OBS:* Se possível verificar o *Site Survey* e procurar um canal pouco utilizado e de preferencia acima de 5735 onde é possível setar a potência em *18dBm*.

*OBS2:* Não é necessário ativar o *DSF* com canais* acima de 5735*, portanto desativa também.

Att, Alef Meykson

----------


## RobsonCostta

Pazini, seu caso ai pode ser duas coisas basicamente:
1 quando se tem no AP cliente com SNR baixo menor que 20, certamente vc terá problemas
2 O MCS deixe ele em um valor baixo tipo MCs 11 pois vc tem clientes com sinais bem variados.

pelo visto o Sr não passou por um de nossos treinamento de Wireless Outdoor, fale com seu distribuidor sobre quando terá uma turma!
vale apena participar.

----------


## pazini

Gostaria de saber como fica a aba wireless da wom 5000 siso e mimo de vocês. Basico e avançado. Vou deixar um print da minha, para que alguém possa me ajudar.
Mimo

distancia 1,1km

SISO

----------


## meyknho

> Gostaria de saber como fica a aba wireless da wom 5000 siso e mimo de vocês. Basico e avançado. Vou deixar um print da minha, para que alguém possa me ajudar.
> Mimo
> 
> distancia 1,1km
> 
> SISO


pazini, qual é a *maior velocidade* que você entrega ao seu cliente?
*OBS*: Precisamos saber isso para te ajudar nas configurações.

*Já fez as modificações que eu sugeri na Base Station?*

Deixa aqui quais foram as modificações que você já realizou desde quando começou a pediu ajuda aqui no tópico.

Aguardo...

----------


## pazini

Tem cliente 1 ate 5 mega máximo, mas a grande maioria é 2mb. Fiz as alterações que você me disse, ja esta melhor que antes, só estou incucado com alguns clientes.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

pazini, Bom dia!

Favor entrar em contato conosco via telefone para verificarmos a configuração dos seus equipamentos.

Segue o link das bases regionais: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

----------


## diomond

> Bom dia a todos!!!
> 
> 
> Tenho um antena desse Roteador Outdoor Wireless 18dbi 300 Mbps Intelbras Apc 5m aqui parada.... 
> 
> Gostaria de saber se posso usar ela como "Basestation" por enquanto até compra a Basestation mesmo?
> 
> Estou com o orçamento curto aqui, gostaria de fazer o teste das Wom 5000 com o IPoll Ativo para ver o desempenho das mesma !!
> 
> ...


Sim, é so vc conectar uma setorial nela, e att o FW...

Na verdade, o APC 5M é o mesmo rádio que o APC 5M 90 o que muda é que o 90 já vem com a antena integrada!

----------


## diomond

> Da uma olhada na minha situação APC 5M 90+ zerada para R$ 1041,00 olha o cliente conectado com uma wom 5000 siso.
> Anexo 60826
> Anexo 60827
> da para entender isso de duas uma ou a Intelbres resolve esse problema para mim ou me devolve o dinheiro. Comprei a antena essa semana.


Desculpe pela demora, vamos lá vou te manda no outro post a FW para TDMA da SISO e MIMO, e vou te ensinar neste tópico a configuração MATADORA para WOM 5000 tanto siso quanto MIMO...

NA BASE:

ABA CONFIGURAÇÕES > WIRELESS

MODO IPOLL ACESS POINT
LARGURA DO CANAL 20/40
SEGURANCA WPA2/PSK
CRIPTOGRAFIA AES
MODO MIMO 2X2
TAXA 300 MCS15
ALGORITIMO DINAMICO
METODO NORMAL
COMPRIMENTO DA FILA TX FRAMES 32

FEITO ISTO SUA BASE ESTA PRONTA PARA RECEBER OS WOM EM TDMA...

AGORA NAS WOM 5000:

PRIMEIRAMENTE ABA SISTEMA > ATUALIZAR FIRMWARE ( ATUALIZAR PARA A VERSÃO 5.0 BETA 3 QUE IREI ENVIAR )

DEPOIS DE ATUALIZAR SUA WOM JA ESTARÁ PRONTA PARA A CONFIGURAÇÃO MATADORA VIA TDMA VAMOS LÁ:

ABA WIRELESS > BÁSICO:

MODO OPERAÇÃO CLIENTE
CLIENTE WDS DESATIVADO
MODO IEEE 11N ( 5GHZ )
MODO N MIMO 2X2
LARGURA 20MHZ
TIPO REDE INFRAESTRUTURADA
DISTANCIA DO ENLACE SEMPRE O DOBRO DO REAL ( OU SEJA SE A CPE ESTIVER A 1KM COLOQUE SEMPRE 2000 METROS, OU SEJA, 2KM )

AGORA ABA AVANÇADO:

BA WINDOW SEMPRE 32
DATA RATE SETAR SEMPRE MCS3 ( COM ESTE MCS CONSEGUE PASSAR ATÉ 28.8MB DE BANDA, COMO VC TRABALHA SOMENTE ATÉ 5MB É MAIS DO QUE O SUFICIENTE )
PREAMBLE LONGO
INTERVALO DE GUARDA CURTO
AGREGAÇÃO ATIVADA
MODO CONTROLE PISO RUIDO AUTOMÁTICO
MANTER PISO RUIDO EM 15DBM

SALVA, SE CONECTA NA SUA BASE COM TDMA E VAI NA ABA SINAL DA WOM E POSTA A FOTO AQUI COM CCQ 100% E TENTA PINGAR, VAI TER QUE SER PING BEM BAIXO MESMO.. ESTOU ACOMPANHANDO...

----------


## FMANDU

ac

----------


## diomond

FW's....

----------


## diomond

> ac


Amigo, só que com esta FW, tem que fazer a CONFIG matadora que eu passei, senão não fica bom... qlqer coisa avise abrass

----------


## meyknho

> FW's....


Oi diomond, você não acha que seria melhor na Base Station utilizar *20MHZ* para gerar menas interferência?

Apenas uma opinião, parabéns pela contribuição.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## diomond

> Oi diomond, você não acha que seria melhor na Base Station utilizar *20MHZ* para gerar menas interferência?
> 
> Apenas uma opinião, parabéns pela contribuição.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Obrigado Aleff meu amigo!

Então, isto é uma questão muito peculiar de cada provedor, no nosso caso temos alguns cliente que precisamos fechar até em situações bem críticas, então em nossa rede temos também o APC - 5M 18 neste caso com largura de banda de 40MHZ ela trabalha com MCS 15 e como é mais forte, mesmo mais crítico passa mais banda...

Agora por outro lado eu aconselho fortemente controlar a largura do canal na CPE pois no casa da WOM 5000 a abertura dela é muito grande, gerando assim maior ruído e no caso da APC 5M 18 abertura é bem menor, gerando menos.

Pelo menos as BASE ficam sempre prontas para atender CPE em 20 ou 40 

[]'s

----------


## pazini

Blz chefia *diomond*, vou fazer as configurações e depois posto o resultado, muito obrigado. Eu na realidade só quero trabalhar com Intlelbras então tomara que de certo, valeu...

----------


## RCINFONET

Quantos KM os amigos tem feito instalações com essas cpes, quantos clientes por ap e planos utilizados?

----------


## diomond

> Quantos KM os amigos tem feito instalações com essas cpes, quantos clientes por ap e planos utilizados?


Ate 4KM mais que isto não recomendo plano até 3MB

----------


## RCINFONET

Acho que irei testar, pois ubnt não esta dando mais com esse preço, sem contar que da muito problema.

----------


## diomond

> Acho que irei testar, pois ubnt não esta dando mais com esse preço, sem contar que da muito problema.


Pode ir sim sem dúvidas, qualquer problema sempre vai ser ajuste fino te garanto, vai ser muito feliz com INTELBRAS

----------


## pazini

Boa tarde galera. Blz *diomond,* bom só para a galera ficar acompanhando começei a testar o protocolo Ipoll Intelbras tdma. Configurei minhas APC 5M90 e APC 5M90+ e atualizei minhas wom 5000 siso e mimo conforme dica *diomond*, segunda feira posto os resultados, vamos ver como vai se comportar o fim de semana. Valeu galera, Abraços...

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Pazini boa tarde. Como foi feita a atualização dos equipamentos? Cliente depois POP? Abraço

----------


## pazini

Ola Samuelwduarte, exatamente eu demorei porque tive que atualizar todas as antenas dos clientes e deixar configurada conforme dica *diomond,* acessei todos clientes online e fui configurando um por um, alguns tive que ir a residencia, e por ultimo ativei Ipoll nas APC 5M 90.

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Ok. Eu tô com uma distribuição em uma cidade vizinha pra ativar o ipoll. Ou seja vai ter que ser tudo online. As que você teve que ir na casa foi por não ter acesso online ou porque teve algum erro?

----------


## pazini

Então teve um cliente que não consigo fazer acesso online não sei porque. Outro esqueci de mudar a criptografia da senha para AES, quando voce ativa Ipoll na APC ela automaticamente coloca AES, entao fica esperto caso esteja usando TKIP, outro a senha não tinha gravado. Apenas 3 clientes.

----------


## diomond

Blz, pazini, acompanhando

----------


## RCINFONET

Diomond, você teria o Firmware da wom 5000i ?

----------


## diomond

> Diomond, você teria o Firmware da wom 5000i ?


Esta eu fico devendo.. =(

----------


## Nks

Ola a todos aqui do topico, recentemente comprei 2 base station APC5M90+ e
tbm 10 CPE wom5000 mimo 2x2.
A ideia eh trabalhar com TDMA ativo em 2x2, utilizo atualmente ubiquiti desde 2011 sou muito satisfeito o problema agora eh o dolar fica dificil de comprar ubiquiti!

Acredito que uma rede sem TDMA hj em dia eh andar para tras!!!

Enfim, achei um firmware em um topico da intelbras, versao 5.0 4-2 BETA, essa versao inclusive nao esta disponivel no download do site da intelbras!

Bom atualizei a wom5000 mimo com esse firmware e rodou legal o TDMA!!!
Conectei a base station com protocolo iPoll e o ccq ficou 100%
Trafeguei dados, disparei um btest e chegou a 80Mb, porem com 1 unico wom conectado na base station e testes indoor ou seja de bancada!

Ainda eh cedo testei ontem pela primeira vez, o ping ficou otimo, agora vou fazer um teste em campo mesmo, vou subir na torre e instalar os 10 wom pra ver como vao se comportar em campo!!

A duvida eh a seguinte, reparei que a taxa de dados da base station nao eh automatica, vc tem que setar um MCS unico. Isso confirma??

Outra duvida, esse firmware nao eh oficial, alguem aqui esta usando em campo esta sentindo algum problema?

Por ultimo abaixo esta o link do topico da intelbras ontem tem o firmware 5.0 4-2BETA:
http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=53915

Nao senti nenhuma dificuldade pra configurar, e nem fiz nenhum "macetinho" na wom muito menos na base station!!!
Gostei do calculo do SNR na wom!
Gostei do analisador de espectro da base station!
A wom funcionou PPPoE certinho, ate agora soh tenho boas impressoes do equipamento trabalhando em TDMA!!

----------


## diomond

> Ola a todos aqui do topico, recentemente comprei 2 base station APC5M90+ e
> tbm 10 CPE wom5000 mimo 2x2.
> A ideia eh trabalhar com TDMA ativo em 2x2, utilizo atualmente ubiquiti desde 2011 sou muito satisfeito o problema agora eh o dolar fica dificil de comprar ubiquiti!
> 
> Acredito que uma rede sem TDMA hj em dia eh andar para tras!!!
> 
> Enfim, achei um firmware em um topico da intelbras, versao 5.0 4-2 BETA, essa versao inclusive nao esta disponivel no download do site da intelbras!
> 
> Bom atualizei a wom5000 mimo com esse firmware e rodou legal o TDMA!!!
> ...


Olá meu amigo, vamos lá deixa ver se consigo te ajudar.

A duvida eh a seguinte, reparei que a taxa de dados da base station não eh automática, vc tem que setar um MCS único. Isso confirma??
R: Pode setar na BASE MCS15 (taxa máxima de dados), à partir dai, nas CPE vc pode conforme a necessidade diminuir o MSC, não é automático porém se utilizar desta maneira sempre terá CCQ alto dependendo do cenário aplicado na CPE.


Outra duvida, esse firmware nao eh oficial, alguem aqui esta usando em campo esta sentindo algum problema?
R: Não, não é oficial, estamos com o 5.0 BETA 3 em produção há 11 meses, nenhum problema, e mesmo não sendo oficial na INTELBRAS tornou-se nossa configuração oficial. se vc seguir o tópico atrás tem a configuração matadora para efetuar nas WOM que postei. Estamos usando ela, e realmente esta TOP.

----------


## PU2TTS

Boa tarde a todos amigos, alguem poderia me enviar a aultima atualização da wrom 5000 mimo , não esta disponivel no site intelbras a versão 5 beta.
enviar para email 
[email protected], grato a todos.

----------


## Nks

ok obrigado diomond vou dar uma revisada!

pu2tts, o link esta ali em cima faz o cadastro la eh gratis e baixa o firmware

----------


## PU2TTS

Grato amigo, abraços a todos
Ronaldo Torres

----------


## Nks

@*diomond* 

na sua configuracao na wom vc seta MCS3, me fala uma coisa vc nao acha melhor automatico? ou por questao de bug no firmware vc prefrere setar manual?

e pq MCS3, ele eh 16QAM, nao seria melhor deixar no MSC5 que ja eh 64QAM ou MSC7??

outra coisa no MODO CONTROLE PISO RUIDO AUTOMÁTICO, se deixar automatico ao meu ver, se estiver ativo, automaticamente anula a opcao de baixo que vc setou 15. Entao nem precisa setar nada em MANTER PISO RUIDO pode deixar o default msm!

fiz exatamente a sua configuracao a diferenca eh que deixei AUTO em DATA RATE!!! e uso o firmware 5.0 BETA 4.2 e esta muito bom por enquanto!!!

final dessa semana comeco fazer teste em campo pra ver como vai se sair!!

[]´s

----------


## diomond

> Boa tarde a todos amigos, alguem poderia me enviar a aultima atualização da wrom 5000 mimo , não esta disponivel no site intelbras a versão 5 beta.
> enviar para email 
> [email protected], grato a todos.


Olha certinho no tópico, que eu postei os 2 FW...

----------


## diomond

> @*diomond* 
> 
> na sua configuracao na wom vc seta MCS3, me fala uma coisa vc nao acha melhor automatico? ou por questao de bug no firmware vc prefrere setar manual?
> 
> e pq MCS3, ele eh 16QAM, nao seria melhor deixar no MSC5 que ja eh 64QAM ou MSC7??
> 
> outra coisa no MODO CONTROLE PISO RUIDO AUTOMÁTICO, se deixar automatico ao meu ver, se estiver ativo, automaticamente anula a opcao de baixo que vc setou 15. Entao nem precisa setar nada em MANTER PISO RUIDO pode deixar o default msm!
> 
> fiz exatamente a sua configuracao a diferenca eh que deixei AUTO em DATA RATE!!! e uso o firmware 5.0 BETA 4.2 e esta muito bom por enquanto!!!
> ...


Bom, como eu havia dito a FW é beta, então tem sim algumas coisas para corrigir, eu deixo em MCS3 pois, nesta configuração eu consigo passar até 28MB de banda na CPE do cliente, ( creio que ninguém aqui no fórum entrega essa banda toda pra cliente residencial ) agora, eu recomendo aquela configuração pois esta totalmente estável, e se eu tiver que efetuar alguma mudança é pra peculiaridade do cliente, assim não preciso mexer nem nas bases nem em nada. entendeu ?

Agora, vc deixa data rate automático, mas o teste é em bancada o sinal fechou em quanto ? -40 -50 ? 

Se vc chegar em algum cliente "crítico" e tiver com DATA RATE alto, o CCQ vai ficar uma zica.. =(

Entendeu ?

----------


## pazini

Bom dia Galera, bom realmente minha rede melhorou bastante aplicando a configuração que o nosso amigo *DIAMOND,* ativei Ipoll nas Basestation, e configurei as wom 5000. Os problemas que eu tinha antes de não conseguir acesso online aos clientes e ter que ficar reiniciando a Base ou a Wom acabaram. So uma questão. Nao sei porque quanto vou pinga nas antenas dos clientes o ping fica alto tipo 100ms,200ms,50ms... antes pingava 9ms,15ms,3ms... Com esse pinga alto alguns clientes reclamaram de internet demorando para carregar videos e etc. Uma coisa que nao mudei na Base foi a potencia que deixei em 27dbm, nao sei se seria isso. Mas estou começando a ficar satisfeito, só essa questão do ping que preciso ajustar. Aguardo comentários.

----------


## diomond

> Bom dia Galera, bom realmente minha rede melhorou bastante aplicando a configuração que o nosso amigo *DIAMOND,* ativei Ipoll nas Basestation, e configurei as wom 5000. Os problemas que eu tinha antes de não conseguir acesso online aos clientes e ter que ficar reiniciando a Base ou a Wom acabaram. So uma questão. Nao sei porque quanto vou pinga nas antenas dos clientes o ping fica alto tipo 100ms,200ms,50ms... antes pingava 9ms,15ms,3ms... Com esse pinga alto alguns clientes reclamaram de internet demorando para carregar videos e etc. Uma coisa que nao mudei na Base foi a potencia que deixei em 27dbm, nao sei se seria isso. Mas estou começando a ficar satisfeito, só essa questão do ping que preciso ajustar. Aguardo comentários.


Que, bom que deu certo! Fico contente em poder ajudar, em relação ao ping alto, pode ser o CANAL, tentar fazer uma análise de espectro e mudar o CANAL pode ser canal.
Em relação à potencia, se vc esta usando em BR, ele vai estar com o ATPC ativado ai ele vai regulamentar no máximo permitido, talvez se vc colocar em CT para testar e usar nos CANAIS BR que vão entre 5735 <-> 5840 dá pra aumentar a potencia da base, talvez resolva entendeu ? mas testa antes mudar o canal!

----------


## juniorbin

Passando para colaborar, segue os links para downloads, quem tiver o Firmware do WOM 5000i 5.0 por favor me envie para fazer o link.

WOM 5000 MIMO BETA 4-2

WOM 5000 MIMO BETA 3

WOM 5000 SISO BETA 3

----------


## Nks

> Bom, como eu havia dito a FW é beta, então tem sim algumas coisas para corrigir, eu deixo em MCS3 pois, nesta configuração eu consigo passar até 28MB de banda na CPE do cliente, ( creio que ninguém aqui no fórum entrega essa banda toda pra cliente residencial ) agora, eu recomendo aquela configuração pois esta totalmente estável, e se eu tiver que efetuar alguma mudança é pra peculiaridade do cliente, assim não preciso mexer nem nas bases nem em nada. entendeu ?
> 
> Agora, vc deixa data rate automático, mas o teste é em bancada o sinal fechou em quanto ? -40 -50 ? 
> 
> Se vc chegar em algum cliente "crítico" e tiver com DATA RATE alto, o CCQ vai ficar uma zica.. =(
> 
> Entendeu ?


ok, entendi sim, entao vc acha melhor trabalhar todos os clientes com esse unico data rate, mesmo que tem sinal melhor? seta tudo em MSC3 sempre?

acredito que seja bom, ja ouvi falar que trabalhar com um unico data rate na setorial ganha desempenho no troughput da setorial, pois ganha processamento!! nao sei se vc confirma isso?

ta certo ninguem vi passar mais de 28Mb de banda!!

sim na bancada -40, com 8dbm de tx power para testes indoor

foi bom ter falado com vc, vou setar esse data rate desde o primeiro e testar!
obrigado pelas informacoes

[]´s

----------


## diomond

> ok, entendi sim, entao vc acha melhor trabalhar todos os clientes com esse unico data rate, mesmo que tem sinal melhor? seta tudo em MSC3 sempre?
> 
> acredito que seja bom, ja ouvi falar que trabalhar com um unico data rate na setorial ganha desempenho no troughput da setorial, pois ganha processamento!! nao sei se vc confirma isso?
> 
> ta certo ninguem vi passar mais de 28Mb de banda!!
> 
> sim na bancada -40, com 8dbm de tx power para testes indoor
> 
> foi bom ter falado com vc, vou setar esse data rate desde o primeiro e testar!
> ...


Obrigado meu amigo, então vamos às respostas

ok, entendi sim, entao vc acha melhor trabalhar todos os clientes com esse unico data rate, mesmo que tem sinal melhor? seta tudo em MSC3 sempre?
R: Olha, na minha opinião, se nesta célula vc trabalha com velocidades pequenas nos clientes, sim eu recomendaria vc deixar setado, pois irá trazer uma ESTABILIDADE enorme para sua célula podendo, assim, até fechar alguns clientes "críticos" sem eventuais dores de cabeça ( claro, usando o bom senso )

acredito que seja bom, ja ouvi falar que trabalhar com um unico data rate na setorial ganha desempenho no troughput da setorial, pois ganha processamento!! nao sei se vc confirma isso?
R: No caso, o ideal seria vc deixar a SETORIAL enviar o data rate MÁXIMO ( foi o que eu havia dito MCS15 ) ainda mais se vc tiver alguma solução que tem PROTOCOLO como a nossa, e limitar o MCS na CPE isto sim traria maior troughput na célula toda.

Abraços meu amigo, bons testes!

----------


## pazini

Salve galera, bom consegui colocar minha APC 5M 90+ e minhas 02 APC 5M90 tudo em Ipoll Access Point e coloquei o firmware 5.0 beta 3 em todos os meus clientes WOM 5000, conforme orientação do nosso amigo *Diomond* , bom estabilizou bem pra caramba, estou gostando muito, logico que faz apenas 3 dias que esta rodando assim, mas nesses 3 dias não recebi nenhuma reclamação. Axo que agora vou começar a dormir um pouco e curtir mais a vida. Bom esse comentário meu é BETA, semana quem vem coloco um post definitivo. *Diomond* não seu se eu vou ter que pagar um café para você ou a Intelbras. Bom semana que vem post o resultado definitivo.

----------


## diomond

> Salve galera, bom consegui colocar minha APC 5M 90+ e minhas 02 APC 5M90 tudo em Ipoll Access Point e coloquei o firmware 5.0 beta 3 em todos os meus clientes WOM 5000, conforme orientação do nosso amigo *Diomond* , bom estabilizou bem pra caramba, estou gostando muito, logico que faz apenas 3 dias que esta rodando assim, mas nesses 3 dias não recebi nenhuma reclamação. Axo que agora vou começar a dormir um pouco e curtir mais a vida. Bom esse comentário meu é BETA, semana quem vem coloco um post definitivo. *Diomond* não seu se eu vou ter que pagar um café para você ou a Intelbras. Bom semana que vem post o resultado definitivo.


 @*pazini* , meu amigo!

Fico muito feliz em poder ter-lhe ajudado!

Sempre que precisa, estarei à disposição para auxiliar quem for necessário com os equipamentos da INTELBRAS, inclusive vou passar um feedback da sua experiência para eles.!

Em relação ao café eu aceito de bom grado, e será muito bem vindo quando quiser vir nos conhecer!

Um forte abraço e vamos acompanhando!

----------


## raumaster

Pazini, nos mantenha atualizado com relação à sua experiencia. Obg!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

setar mcs3 numa wom 5000 mimo não é viável. MCS3(1x1)=MCS9(2x2) Agora se for siso ai sim.

Meus aps:

http://prntscr.com/8iux4b
http://prntscr.com/8iuxj0

----------


## GuileW

> setar mcs3 numa wom 5000 mimo não é viável. MCS3(1x1)=MCS9(2x2) Agora se for siso ai sim.
> 
> Meus aps:
> 
> http://prntscr.com/8iux4b
> http://prntscr.com/8iuxj0


Só uma pequena correção: MCS3(1x1) = MCS11(2x2)
 :Wink:

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Só uma pequena correção: MCS3(1x1) = MCS11(2x2)


Valeu @*GuileW* realmente falei errado. Agora que fui ver.

Abraços

----------


## pazini

Bom dia galera, bom venho aqui postar meu resultado final. Realmente com as mudanças que fiz resolveram os meus problemas, esta rodando redondo, ate tempo para brincar com as crianças estou tendo agora, domingo a tarde fiquei jogando bola com meu filho e minha filha, então isso quer dizer que esta redondo minha rede intelbras. Muito obrigado mesmo a todos que comentaram minhas duvidas em especial ao grande companheiro*DIOMOND,* que foi o grande responsável dessa mudança. Lembrado que minhas Apc 5M90 estão com protocolo tdma ativado Ipoll e as wom 5000 estão com o firmware 5 beta 3, configuração matadora. Fui.... :Driver:

----------


## juniorbin

o Suporte Intelbras vendo essas melhorias para quem começou a usar protocolo TDMA, poderia nos informar porque retirou o Firmware do site, e quando continuará os aprimoramentos do Ipoll?. Acho que a medida que foi tomada pela empresa de retirar os "Beta Testes" dificulta esse aprimoramento, hoje o trabalho em equipe torna qualquer empresa digna de resultados positivos, e os testes em campo e relatórios de erros que são enviados pelos colaboradores são fundamentais para à melhoria dos equipamentos!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> o Suporte Intelbras vendo essas melhorias para quem começou a usar protocolo TDMA, poderia nos informar porque retirou o Firmware do site, e quando continuará os aprimoramentos do Ipoll?. Acho que a medida que foi tomada pela empresa de retirar os "Beta Testes" dificulta esse aprimoramento, hoje o trabalho em equipe torna qualquer empresa digna de resultados positivos, e os testes em campo e relatórios de erros que são enviados pelos colaboradores são fundamentais para à melhoria dos equipamentos!


Boa tarde pessoal,

A intelbras possui a seguinte política para com problemas apresentados em firmwares beta:

Quando o problema ocorre em uma função secundária do equipamento, não retiramos o firmware do site e a correção será feita quando for lançado o firmware oficial. Entretanto, quando o problema prejudica ou inviabiliza o uso do equipamento em sua principal função(caso que ocorreu com os firmwares 5.0BETA em que o desempenho não foi como o esperado e em alguns casos mesmo que em menor quantidade eles nem se conectavam), retiramos o firmware do site e somente lançaremos quando o problema for resolvido. Atualmente, nossa equipe de desenvolvimento está trabalhando neste caso, mas ainda sem previsão de lançamento.

Qualquer dúvida estamos a disposição.

----------


## juliano123

cara beta 3

----------


## juniorbin

O problema "Suporte Intelbras" é que quando vocês comunicaram que a linha WOM 5000 suportaria TDMA muita gente, como eu, investiu muito dinheiro e apostamos tudo na Intelbras, aí vocês vem e simplesmente diz que não tem mais previsão para lançamento, francamente!

----------


## Nks

pelo que entendi a linha APC eh da LigoWave, inclusive essa antena APC5M90
ela eh exclusivamente da ligowave por isso que ela custa 980 reais!!!

ja a woom eh um equipamento fabricado pela intelbras e esta ou vai estar "apto" a roda o iPoll que eh um protocolo da ligowave!!

de uma conferida aqui:
https://www.ligowave.com/products/ap.../5-ghz-outdoor
ou olha essa antena vc se vc reconhece:
https://www.ligowave.com/products/apc-5m-90

bom a ligowave eh uma excelente empresa com muita qualidade e em relacao a isso estou feliz!!! a intelbras esta querendo facilitar pra gente fabricando aqui no brasil tendo um preco mais acessivel do CPE, onde nos provedores compramos com mais volume todos os meses CPE em vez de base station!!!

porem tbm concordo com a opniao onde divulgam ser TDMA e aparentemente nao esta rodando OK pelo menos na wom, pois APC para APC roda ok

subi 3 APC5M90+ na torre na semana passada, ja instalei 5 wom estou rodando TDMA mais com o firmware BETA 5.0 4-2 e nao 3 como citado aqui no "matador"

ate agora esta td bem, vou instalar mais 5 wom que ja tenho aqui!
mais fico com medo de ficar investindo em wom e usando firmware beta, onde pode ser uma bomba relogio!!

meu intuito aqui nao eh criticar, estou muito contente com esse TDMA da intelbras, mais precisar agilizar esse firmware oficial com TDMA!!!!

pessoal da intelbras tem q por os programadores pra trabalhar e desenvolver esse firmware o mais rapido possivel!!!! hehehehhe

----------


## Nks

ola de volta ao assunto parece que saiu um firmware BETA 6.0
ainda nao testei vi isso hoje!

Abaixo esta a copia da mensagem que vi do propio suporte da intelbras aqui no under em outro topico:


Prezados, boa tarde.

Identificamos que o firmware versão 6.0BETA2 da família WOM5000 estava com instabilidade em seu sistema de DNS e já corrigimos o problema. Atualizamos o firmware no site e indicamos que vocês façam a atualização e acompanhem com seus clientes.
Seguem links para download.

WOM 5000
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._6.0-beta2.rar

WOM 5000i
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._6.0-beta2.rar

WOM 5000 MiMo
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._6.0-beta2.rar

Estamos à disposição.
Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## diomond

> ola de volta ao assunto parece que saiu um firmware BETA 6.0
> ainda nao testei vi isso hoje!
> 
> Abaixo esta a copia da mensagem que vi do propio suporte da intelbras aqui no under em outro topico:
> 
> 
> Prezados, boa tarde.
> 
> Identificamos que o firmware versão 6.0BETA2 da família WOM5000 estava com instabilidade em seu sistema de DNS e já corrigimos o problema. Atualizamos o firmware no site e indicamos que vocês façam a atualização e acompanhem com seus clientes.
> ...


Muito bom, alguem já testando ? aqui ainda estamos usando o BETA 3 ( e creio que ficaremos por um bom tempo ! ), totalmente estável e com MCS3 setado... coisa linda  :Big Grin:

----------


## PU2TTS

Bom dia todos leitores e provedores, tá aí Parabéns a equipe intelbras show de bola atualizei a 3 dias e não me arrependo acredito na intelbras e não troco por nada.melhorou não foi 100% e sim 110%.Parabéns intelbras.

----------


## pazini

Não tive tempo de testar esse novo firmware Beta 6 vou testar o posto o resultado.

----------


## davigava

Apc5m com os basetation de abertura 120* da ubiquiti funciona bem tmb ?

----------


## pazini

Galera de alguém estiver vendendo wom 5000 ai favor entrem em contado que eu compro abraços...

----------


## richarddsa

Bom dia Pazini..
tenho 10 wom 5000 mimo todos na caixa e sem uso

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*richarddsa* você ta vendendo por quanto? tem a nf de compra delas?

----------


## RadNet

> Apc5m com os basetation de abertura 120* da ubiquiti funciona bem tmb ?


Estou com a mesma duvida aqui amigo. O que o pessoal acha, Será que funciona normalmente ?


Desde já grato a Todos!


Fiquem Todos com Deus !

----------


## RadNet

Outra Duvida, Qual a media de "clientes conectados" por basestation APC 5M-90, como exemplo, clientes de 2 mega cada ?

Aqui estou Usando Rocket, mais queria colocar basestation APC 5M-90!

Desde já grato!

Que Deus Abençoe a Todos !

----------


## richarddsa

Bom dia Nielson, já vendi os radios para pazini

----------


## jcmaster85

Tenho 20 sxt lite 5.8, compradas direto da OIW com selo de homolagaçao e tomada padrao Brasil lacradas na caixa, vendo por 280,00 e ainda mando por pac gratis, quem tiver interesse favor pvt.Grato

----------


## Nks

> Apc5m com os basetation de abertura 120* da ubiquiti funciona bem tmb ?


sim ira funcionar sim mais lembrando que com ipoll vc soh usuara equipamentos da intelbras

----------


## Nks

> Outra Duvida, Qual a media de "clientes conectados" por basestation APC 5M-90, como exemplo, clientes de 2 mega cada ?
> 
> Aqui estou Usando Rocket, mais queria colocar basestation APC 5M-90!
> 
> Desde já grato!
> 
> Que Deus Abençoe a Todos !


o numero de usuarios simultaneo depende muito do troughput do seu equipamento, largura de banda escolhida, se vc tiver todos os clientes com SNR bom e com o ipoll ativo, ira conseguir ter muitos clientes em uma unica base

assim tbm funciona para ubiquiti e outros fabricantes

----------


## gulinhaster

Bom dia,
Alguém já esta usando na versão BETA 6.0, atualizei um wom 5000 nela, porém não achei onde ativar o TDMA, ou se o TDMA já vem ativo nela.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia,
> Alguém já esta usando na versão BETA 6.0, atualizei um wom 5000 nela, porém não achei onde ativar o TDMA, ou se o TDMA já vem ativo nela.


A ativação é automática. Você precisa ativar só no ap que ela vai detectar.

----------


## gulinhaster

> A ativação é automática. Você precisa ativar só no ap que ela vai detectar.


Obrigado.

----------


## pazini

Bom dia pessoal, estou relatando um acontecimento que talvez possa estar acontecendo com vocês. Estou usando protocolo TDMA Ipoll Apc 5m 90 + Wom 5000 firmware 5 beta 3, acontece que alguns clientes reclamaram estar sem internet ou a internet caia e voltava sozinha apos algumas horas, fui ate a casa de um cliente que não estava funcionando a internet, reiniciei a antena, reconfigurei, fiz de tudo e não navegava, a solução foi atualizar para a versão 6 beta 2 ai voltou ao normal. E o cliente que estava caindo e voltando também tive que atualizar para 6 beta 2 lembrando que os dois estavam usando wom 5000 mimo.

----------


## Nks

fala pazini blz, acredito que o BETA 6 esta bem melhor mesmo!!!
eu estava usando o BETA 5 4-2 e estava com problemas de queda do pppoe em alguns clientes e tbm com problema no youtube e facebook tbm em alguns clientes!!
detalhe soh tenho 10 wom rodando, alguns que eu falo eh 4 de 10 quase metade!!!

atualizei para o BETA 6 e ate agora esta legal, mais faz 2 ou 3 semanas que estou trabalhando com intelbras com iPoll ativo!! com beta 6 faz 2 dias!!!

vamos ver ainda eh cedo pra um diagnostico bacana!!!! hehehhe

outra dificuldade que senti, segunda instalei em um novo POP porem eh uma torre de 40 metros, acredito que o meul downtilt nao foi suficiente e por isso estou com clentes a 500m da torre e o sinal esta ruim, soh da -69dbm preciso inclinar mais a setorial!!!

na minha pop mais baixa de 20 metros dei apenas um pequeno downtilt e ficou show os clientes estao com sinal bom, no caso -65dbm ate -61dbm

----------


## pazini

Blz NKS, é infelizmente esses firmwares wom ainda são betas, axo que a Intelbras poderia levar um pouco mais a sério isso, você viu para quanto foi os preços das wom? Aqui elas foram para 261,00 a mimo e 241,00 a siso. Ora sera que realmente é justo pagar esse preço e ficarmos usando firmwares betas? Só tenho a lamentar porque para mim e para muito gente é o ganha pão para sustentar suas famílias, e isso é muito sério, não é beta... Bom eu estava usando firmware beta 3 e estava legal mas começou a acontecer o que muitos relaram no fórum, tipo queda de conexão e depois de um certo tempo volta sozinho, conectava na base mas não funcionava e assim por diante, então comecei a testar agora o beta 6, mais tarde post os resultados no clientes que atualizei para esse firmware, abraços.

----------


## RCINFONET

Tive problema com 3 cpe na atualização do beta 6, deu pau e não voltou.Cpe nova, atualizando em bancada .

----------


## Nks

olha nao tive nenhum problema em relacao a atualizacao, ja atualizei 10 wom para BETA 5, e agora estou atualizando tudo para BETA 6.

sem TDMA eu nao trabalho, ou a intelbras roda o iPoll direito com a wom, ou simplesmente nao vou usar!!!
ja falei aqui vou falar de novo uma rede sem TDMA eh andar para traz!!!

outra coisa q o pazini citou, 260 na wom, com mais 100 reais eu compro airgrid, acho q 100 reais nao eh muita diferenca sendo que vc vai levar um equipamento onde roda TDMA (AirMax) perfeito, funciona com mais de 10Km, tem 23dbi de ganho de antena, tem atualizacao por TFTP, bootloader, da pra fazer reparo, ou seja, 100 reais acaba nao sendo nada!!!

ainda eh cedo pra eu falar algo mais por enquanto estou gostando da intelbras sexta agora completa 3 semanas, estou torcendo pra esse BETA 6 realmente ficar estavel ate sair um oficial!!

os problemas com facebook e youtube depois q instalei o BETA 6 acabou, por enquanto!!! vamos torcer!!!

pazini como esta o sinal do seus clientes, vc tem cliente usando wom 14dbi com sinal de -58dbm, assim com 1km da torre? qual eh o melhor sinal do seu cliente e quantos km ele ta da torre??

acho q estou errando na inclinacao da torre na setorial!!! como esta a sua inclinacao?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> olha nao tive nenhum problema em relacao a atualizacao, ja atualizei 10 wom para BETA 5, e agora estou atualizando tudo para BETA 6.
> 
> sem TDMA eu nao trabalho, ou a intelbras roda o iPoll direito com a wom, ou simplesmente nao vou usar!!!
> ja falei aqui vou falar de novo uma rede sem TDMA eh andar para traz!!!
> 
> outra coisa q o pazini citou, 260 na wom, com mais 100 reais eu compro airgrid, acho q 100 reais nao eh muita diferenca sendo que vc vai levar um equipamento onde roda TDMA (AirMax) perfeito, funciona com mais de 10Km, tem 23dbi de ganho de antena, tem atualizacao por TFTP, bootloader, da pra fazer reparo, ou seja, 100 reais acaba nao sendo nada!!!
> 
> ainda eh cedo pra eu falar algo mais por enquanto estou gostando da intelbras sexta agora completa 3 semanas, estou torcendo pra esse BETA 6 realmente ficar estavel ate sair um oficial!!
> 
> ...


A inclinação da setorial se for o apc 5m 90+ da intelbras deixa em 0 mesmo retinha como ela vem de fábrica. E ajuste no cliente fazendo um suporte se necessário.

----------


## Nks

Nielson obrigado pela resposta mais nao eh bem assim nao. A inclinacao ou downtilt ela de DA, mais tbm te TIRA!!!

por exemplo, se vc deixar retinha 0 graus e a torre for muito alta, os primeiro metros da torre vc vai perder sinal, um cliente q usa uma CPE com downtilt eletronico, como a wom, nano loco, nano station, essas antenas vem com um downtilt de 15 graus automatico, ou seja se ela esta na vertical em 0 graus, na verdade ela ja esta em 15 graus!! essas antenas sofrem mais qnd os clientes estao perto da torre e a antena na torre esta retinha!!!

porem com a setorial retinha vc ter sinal bom em clientes que estao distantes da torre, dependendo da forca do TX POWER vai beemmm longe!!!

qnd vc inclina muito, os clientes q estao perto da torre vao ter sinal excelente e os que estao bem longe nao vao ter sinal nenhum por isso q eu falo ela te da mais tbm tira!!!

da uma olhada nesse video vc vai entender melhor



inclusive tem ate um calculo de downtilt que mostra a area q a setorial vai cobrir de a cordo com a inclinacao da setorial

o cara faz jaba das antenas computec pq ele eh o dono, mais vc pode usar essa pratica q ele ensina pra qualquer fabricante ou antena!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Nielson obrigado pela resposta mais nao eh bem assim nao. A inclinacao ou downtilt ela de DA, mais tbm te TIRA!!!
> 
> por exemplo, se vc deixar retinha 0 graus e a torre for muito alta, os primeiro metros da torre vc vai perder sinal, um cliente q usa uma CPE com downtilt eletronico, como a wom, nano loco, nano station, essas antenas vem com um downtilt de 15 graus automatico, ou seja se ela esta na vertical em 0 graus, na verdade ela ja esta em 15 graus!! essas antenas sofrem mais qnd os clientes estao perto da torre e a antena na torre esta retinha!!!
> 
> porem com a setorial retinha vc ter sinal bom em clientes que estao distantes da torre, dependendo da forca do TX POWER vai beemmm longe!!!
> 
> qnd vc inclina muito, os clientes q estao perto da torre vao ter sinal excelente e os que estao bem longe nao vao ter sinal nenhum por isso q eu falo ela te da mais tbm tira!!!
> 
> da uma olhada nesse video vc vai entender melhor
> ...


É verdade. Mais conversando com suporte da intelbras eles me informaram que o ângulo de abertura dos apc 5m 90+ é simples e varia de acordo com altura de sua torre.

Por ex. Se tiver 20m vc vai conseguir atender de 20m pra frente sem problemas .... ela estando em 0 grau.

E por aí vai.

No caso aqui eu deixo o ap em 0 e regulo no cliente com um suporte.

----------


## juniorbin

DATASHEET APC-5M-90+

Ganho 18 dBi
Faixa de frequência 5,15 – 5,85 GHz
Polarização Dual Linear
Isolamento de polarização cruzada 24 dB
VSWR Máximo 1.7:1
Abertura horizontal (-6dB) 90°
Abertura vertical (-6dB) 90°
*Abertura de elevação 16°*

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> DATASHEET APC-5M-90+
> 
> Ganho 18 dBi
> Faixa de frequência 5,15 – 5,85 GHz
> Polarização Dual Linear
> Isolamento de polarização cruzada 24 dB
> VSWR Máximo 1.7:1
> Abertura horizontal (-6dB) 90°
> Abertura vertical (-6dB) 90°
> *Abertura de elevação 16°*


Junior, aproveitando contato, você sabe explicar como converter esses 16º para ver o quanto abre em metros digamos assim ?

Abraços

----------


## Nks

> É verdade. Mais conversando com suporte da intelbras eles me informaram que o ângulo de abertura dos apc 5m 90+ é simples e varia de acordo com altura de sua torre.
> 
> Por ex. Se tiver 20m vc vai conseguir atender de 20m pra frente sem problemas .... ela estando em 0 grau.
> 
> E por aí vai.
> 
> No caso aqui eu deixo o ap em 0 e regulo no cliente com um suporte.


com certeza vc tem razao, em uma torre de 20m compensa deixar reto mesmo!!!
agora 40 ou 50 metros ai vai depender muito do seu planejamento, se quer focar mais nas wom proximas ou cliente mais longe com a linha APC

----------


## FMANDU

O maior arrependimento no provedor foi comprar 150 wom. O produto desde que chegou no mercado já tinha potencial pra ser um fracasso. No auge do TDMA o wom nasceu siso e sem tdma. Depois desse tempo todo ainda não tem o Ipoll rodando de verdade, o apc é tem o firmware mais cru de todos os concorrentes, nem o ccq dos clientes ele oferece como paramentro para monitorar a qualidade que os clientes chegam na base.
Tenho uma rede com 219 sxt com nv2 sem nenhum problema, fui apostar na intelbras e me lasquei. Vou trocando essas bostas ao passar do tempo e é o jeito trablhar no 802.11 sem tdma.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> O maior arrependimento no provedor foi comprar 150 wom. O produto desde que chegou no mercado já tinha potencial pra ser um fracasso. No auge do TDMA o wom nasceu siso e sem tdma. Depois desse tempo todo ainda não tem o Ipoll rodando de verdade, o apc é tem o firmware mais cru de todos os concorrentes, nem o ccq dos clientes ele oferece como paramentro para monitorar a qualidade que os clientes chegam na base.
> Tenho uma rede com 219 sxt com nv2 sem nenhum problema, fui apostar na intelbras e me lasquei. Vou trocando essas bostas ao passar do tempo e é o jeito trablhar no 802.11 sem tdma.


Realmente. Tô na mesma situação. Comprei 4 aps da intelbras e várias on e não posso usar ipoll Pq ainda não tá estável. E a linha apc 5m 18 por exemplo tá tão caro quanto o cambium..... que é bem superior.

----------


## FMANDU

> Realmente. Tô na mesma situação. Comprei 4 aps da intelbras e várias on e não posso usar ipoll Pq ainda não tá estável. E a linha apc 5m 18 por exemplo tá tão caro quanto o cambium..... que é bem superior.


Pois é meu amigo. A Intelbras ( @*Suporte Intelbras* ) deveria dar mais valor nesse aprimoramento, seja em mais estudo de seus "implementadores" ou mesmo chamando a ligowave para ajudar nessa transição ou mesmo homologar aqui a cpe da ligo (APC Propeller). Por que o WOM é o pior, (digo pior pq utilizo vários equipamentos da intelbras) equipamentos de todos os produtos que a mesma comercializa. E essa empresa esta brincando com nosso dinheiro e nos fazendo de BETA TEST .

----------


## tgnet

> Pois é meu amigo. A Intelbras ( @*Suporte Intelbras* ) deveria dar mais valor nesse aprimoramento, seja em mais estudo de seus "implementadores" ou mesmo chamando a ligowave para ajudar nessa transição ou mesmo homologar aqui a cpe da ligo (APC Propeller). Por que o WOM é o pior, (digo pior pq utilizo vários equipamentos da intelbras) equipamentos de todos os produtos que a mesma comercializa. E essa empresa esta brincando com nosso dinheiro e nos fazendo de BETA TEST .



FMANDU, Já estou com um canal para importação de um lote do Ligo DLB 5-15 com Ipoll 2, pois o APC Propeller que éra da Deliberant saiu de linha, a Ligo comprou a Deliberant e lançou este DLB 5-15 com uma nova versão do TDMA agora é Ipoll 2 na cabeça, a cagada da Intelbras foi forçar este protocolo em um produto ja existente o WON 5000, ainda desconfio que ela talvez não tenha o direito da LigoWave para fazer isso, sabe-se que não é a 1º vez que ela copia radios, pois os TP-Link 5210g foi copiado por ela só mudou a logomarca e traduziu o firmware, ai homologou como CPE wog212 certo. então seria como forçar o protocolo Airmax ou Nv2 em um hardware da Intelbras, tiro no pé pra quem compra ok. de uma olhada no produto que estou falando https://www.ligowave.com/products/dlb-5-15. Abcs...

----------


## FMANDU

@*tgnet* putz 49 obamas!!! Se o real não estivesse tão desvalorizado...
O problema é que não tem empresa para homologar o produto aqui no Brasil.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> FMANDU, Já estou com um canal para importação de um lote do Ligo DLB 5-15 com Ipoll 2, pois o APC Propeller que éra da Deliberant saiu de linha, a Ligo comprou a Deliberant e lançou este DLB 5-15 com uma nova versão do TDMA agora é Ipoll 2 na cabeça, a cagada da Intelbras foi forçar este protocolo em um produto ja existente o WON 5000, ainda desconfio que ela talvez não tenha o direito da LigoWave para fazer isso, sabe-se que não é a 1º vez que ela copia radios, pois os TP-Link 5210g foi copiado por ela só mudou a logomarca e traduziu o firmware, ai homologou como CPE wog212 certo. então seria como forçar o protocolo Airmax ou Nv2 em um hardware da Intelbras, tiro no pé pra quem compra ok. de uma olhada no produto que estou falando https://www.ligowave.com/products/dlb-5-15. Abcs...


Já testou essa CPE da ligowave APC Propoller 5 ?

----------


## juniorbin

> Junior, aproveitando contato, você sabe explicar como converter esses 16º para ver o quanto abre em metros digamos assim ?
> 
> Abraços


Fiz uma busca no google para encontrar a mesma planilha que o Luciano usa no vídeo, só que não encontrei. Vou te passar a forma que uso aqui, meus painéis ficam a exato 30 metros de altura e deixo os mesmo sem inclinação nem uma, o cliente mais próximo fica à 100Mt e os mais distante à 2.500Km. Isso usando os Deliberant APC-5M-90, já com os Ubiquit pelo fato de ter a elevação só de 2º nunca tive sucesso com clientes próximo da torre, o que fiz, coloquei os painéis ubnt quase no chão à 10 metros.

----------


## tgnet

Ainda não usei NelsonPadilha, mas vou te dizer uma coisa, com certeza é o produto certo para trabalhar com APC 5M 90 pois possui o protocolo Ipoll nativo da empresa ok. seria o mesmo que colocar rocket na torre e nano nos clientes com airmax ativo. 100% de compatibilidade certo. Abrc.s.. 




> Já testou essa CPE da ligowave APC Propoller 5 ?

----------


## tgnet

49U$ lá nos USA, na verdade é sugestão do fabricante, mas te digo que ela cheque a uns 300,00 aqui, ainda assim vale muito a pena, pois os won intelbras já está perto disso certo e a dor de cabeça é grande.




> @*tgnet* putz 49 obamas!!! Se o real não estivesse tão desvalorizado...
> O problema é que não tem empresa para homologar o produto aqui no Brasil.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> 49U$ lá nos USA, na verdade é sugestão do fabricante, mas te digo que ela cheque a uns 300,00 aqui, ainda assim vale muito a pena, pois os won intelbras já está perto disso certo e a dor de cabeça é grande.


Onde ta vendendo ?

----------


## tgnet

Estou vendo para importar para meu uso e venda tmb, vc tem interesse ?




> Onde ta vendendo ?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Estou vendo para importar para meu uso e venda tmb, vc tem interesse ?


Dependendo do preço tenho vontade de testar e se for o casamento perfeito usar.

----------


## Nks

Vou postar aqui alguns prints que tirei da minha APC5M90+ e tbm os WOM nos clientes com iPoll. Ate agora esta legal o ping do cliente esta perfeito, trafega bem, porem estou tendo problemas de quedas!!!! o cliente cai da base APC5M!

mais vejo uma luz no fim do tunel, pois nao sei o pq, mais 1 cliente NAO CAI!!!
ele esta a 3 dias conectado, que foi a ultima vez que mechi na wom dele!
entao se ele nao cai, pq as outras caem!!? 
sera configuracao ou pani da wom rodando iPoll no BETA??

estou utilizando o BETA 6

vamos aos prints:

1 print: Antena intelbras com uma wom conectada a 3 dias
Anexo 61450

2 print: A rb tbm mostrando apenas um cliente conectado a 3 dias, os outros cliente eh da outra APC5M pois nessa torre tem duas APCs


3 Print: clientes fazendo download, dando um total de 10Mb na setorial


4 Print: Tbm os clientes fazendo downloa soh que agora com o ping de cada cliente que estao baixando porem dando um total de 8Mb na setorial, um pouco menos que o de cima que foi 10Mb



Bom esse cliente que esta conectado a 3 dias, ele tem uma configuracao diferente, eu calculei a distancia no google earth dele ate a torre e setei na configuracao da wom dele la em wireless!!

Nao sei se isso tem haver, ou se eh pani do firmware mesmo que fica derrubando os clientes!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Vou postar aqui alguns prints que tirei da minha APC5M90+ e tbm os WOM nos clientes com iPoll. Ate agora esta legal o ping do cliente esta perfeito, trafega bem, porem estou tendo problemas de quedas!!!! o cliente cai da base APC5M!
> 
> mais vejo uma luz no fim do tunel, pois nao sei o pq, mais 1 cliente NAO CAI!!!
> ele esta a 3 dias conectado, que foi a ultima vez que mechi na wom dele!
> entao se ele nao cai, pq as outras caem!!? 
> sera configuracao ou pani da wom rodando iPoll no BETA??
> 
> estou utilizando o BETA 6
> 
> ...


Esses que estão com sinal -70, já tentou aumentar potência na CPE pra melhorar um pouco o sinal para -65 ?

Experimenta em 801.11n sem alterar nada pra ver se a conexão continua caindo.

Aqui tava com mesmo problema, clientes com sinal bom, SNR legal e ficavam desconectando do nada.... mudei pra 801.11n e parou até agora. O Pessoal da intelbras acha que é interferencia que faz com que o sinal caia.....

Me tira uma dúvida esse cliente com uso de quase 6mb quanto ta o ping dele ?

----------


## Nks

opa tinha um print que tava com pau, arrumei agora o de 10Mb geral na setorial!!

----------


## Nks

ja aumentei a potencia sim!!! isso eh downtilt na antena setorial, esse print eh da minha torre de 45 metros!! a de 20 metros fica em outra cidade nao tenho acesso remoto por enquanto!! 

o ip dele eh o 192.168.89.30 no caso eh o primeiro ping do lado direito, o que deu uma subidinha ali reparando no print!!

o ping esta otimo, pinga baixo!!! o troughput tbm esta otimo, eu fiz testes chegou 15Mb no cliente, teve uns que chegou ate 20Mb, logico lembrando que soh tem 4 pessoas na setorial!!!

em bancada chegou a 90Mb de troughput na wom!! mais vc sabe q bancada eh outra realidade!!! kkkk

o problema aqui eh queda, mais estou mexendo nisso, entrei em contato com o suporte da intelbras vamo ver o q ele fala!!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> ja aumentei a potencia sim!!! isso eh downtilt na antena setorial, esse print eh da minha torre de 45 metros!! a de 20 metros fica em outra cidade nao tenho acesso remoto por enquanto!! 
> 
> o ip dele eh o 192.168.89.30 no caso eh o primeiro ping do lado direito, o que deu uma subidinha ali reparando no print!!
> 
> o ping esta otimo, pinga baixo!!! o troughput tbm esta otimo, eu fiz testes chegou 15Mb no cliente, teve uns que chegou ate 20Mb, logico lembrando que soh tem 4 pessoas na setorial!!!
> 
> em bancada chegou a 90Mb de troughput na wom!! mais vc sabe q bancada eh outra realidade!!! kkkk
> 
> o problema aqui eh queda, mais estou mexendo nisso, entrei em contato com o suporte da intelbras vamo ver o q ele fala!!!!


o ping ta bom mesmo até com uso alto... Mais qual plano desse cliente ?

Aqui no meu é 1 MB e quando cliente ta usando todo 1Mb quando vou da ping o ping é mais alto 10ms 20ms, 30ms, 50ms 80ms varia.

Sem trafego o ping da 0ms 1ms ate 3ms

será se é devido o trafego está no maximo do plano ? qual conf vc ta usando ai no AP e na CPE?

----------


## Nks

exatamente eh pq esta trabalhando 100% da queues do plano do cliente
ai o ping sobe mesmo eh natural

em relacao ao assunto intelbras, eu mandei um email para o suporte no domingo, ai ontem no final do dia entraram em contato comigo e conversamos por telefone

minha APC estava com firmware antigo, colocamos o ultimo ele me passou algumas dicas bacanas, deixa eu ver se vai dar certo mesmo, se der eu passo tudo aqui as configuracoes!!

[]s

----------


## RCINFONET

Negativo, cliente com tráfego zero,. Agora esta tudo estável sem o protocolo.

----------


## Nks

por enquanto estou tendo sucesso aqui com o iPoll ativo, ja tenho wom conectada a mais de 2 dias sem cair!!!

ate o final dessa semana eu termino de testar direito, e vou postar aqui as configuracoes que estou utilizando na APC e na WOM!

[]´s

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Testa naqueles clientes mais distantes. Geralmente apresenta problemas neles.

Depois posta aí pra nois. Abraços

----------


## Nks

teve melhorias sim como eu disse tenho clientes que ja esta a mais de 2 dia sem cair, porem tem alguns que continuam caindo, a minoria mais ainda estao!!

eu configurei cada wom de um jeito, fiz grupos de 2 wom cada, tenho 14 wom instaladas no momento, cada grupo esta com uma configuracao diferente e o engracado eh que tem grupo em que 1 wom esta a dias conectada mais a outra wom nao, teve queda, e as duas estao com a msm configuracao!!!! ou seja nao eh bem apenas configuracao!!!

o que posso dizer aqui eh, depois que aumentei o TX Power da APC, melhorou muito a minha rede iPoll, desde o sinal das wom, como tbm o problema de queda!!
outra coisa que ajudou muito foi ter atualizado o firmware da APC

estou juntando alguns prints, ainda estamos em faze de testes, depois vou postar melhor aqui as configuracoes da APC e da WOM, talvez em um novo topico!!

[]´s

----------


## Nks

@*pazini*; @*diomond*; @*NielsonPadilha*;


e tbm outros aqui do forum, estou postando um print aqui com clientes a 5 dias que foi a ultima alteracao que fiz
essa foi a configuracao da wom que mais deu certo, setei ela em todas as wom e ate agora esta td legal!!
tudo no iPoll, usando o BETA 6 na WOM e 5.95-3.5 na APC5M




concentrador PPPoE

aquele ip que esta riscado eh de um cliente que o ip eh valido!
posso dizer que por enquanto estou muito satisfeito e feliz com o iPoll usando WOM!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*pazini*; @*diomond*; @*NielsonPadilha*;
> 
> 
> e tbm outros aqui do forum, estou postando um print aqui com clientes a 5 dias que foi a ultima alteracao que fiz
> essa foi a configuracao da wom que mais deu certo, setei ela em todas as wom e ate agora esta td legal!!
> tudo no iPoll, usando o BETA 6 na WOM e 5.95-3.5 na APC5M
> 
> Anexo 61597
> Setorial A
> ...


Show de bola, as quedas pararam? Você poderia compartilhar como está a configuração do AP e da WOM?

----------


## pazini

NKS boa noite, que bom que esta dando certo a sua rede, gostaria que colocasse aqui no forum também as configurações da Wireless da APC e as configurações principais da Wom 5000, para ajudar para quem tem duvidas. Obrigado.

----------


## Nks

entao por enquanto pararam sim, mais ainda eh tudo recente nao da pra eu dar um veredito final!!! o que sei eh, eu setei essas configuracao em todas as wom a 5 dias e de la pra ca nao tive quedas!!

quando completar uns 30 dias sem cair, vou abrir um topico novo explicando tudo certinho sobre as configuracoes, mais agora soh pra ir adiantando vou postar os prints aqui


Configuracao na APC5M

Na wom, vou postar somente a configuracao da parte wireless

Wireless Avancado


Wireless Basico

Bom poderia explicar como cheguei a essa configuracao, tive ajuda do suporte da intelbras, iria ficar muito extenso aqui o conteudo, e como disse minha intencao eh abrir um novo topico caso eu tenha sucesso absoluto!!

Vou soh resumir: Basico na distancia coloque o mesmo para todos os clientes, e se baseie no cliente mais distante, aqui como meu cliente mias longe sera 2.5Km, entao setarei em todo 28000m

No avancado: bom podemos ficar horas aqui falando, mais o BA WINDOW 32 foi a intelbras que orientou, disse que tem haver com o ACK e como vou trabalhar com raio de 2.5Km posso utilizar 32 tranquilamente!!

Se vc tiver usando N puro, sem ser ipoll, ai compensa vc ativar as opcoes (A-MSDU e WMM, DFS como to usando CT, nao vou usar, se vc tiver usando Brasil, tem que ativar!!) o Extra reporting ele faz com que aparece o nome da wom la na APC5M, vc pode deixar ativo ou tbm desativar se quiser!!!

Controle de ruido, tbm soh ativa se tiver usando N puro

Como cheguei a essas configuracoes, pesquisei a sua funcao e para que serve uma por uma (A-MSDU; WMM; DFS; Extra Reporting; Piso de Ruido) e fui testando na pratica!! Estou aberto a opnioes ou duvidas!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> entao por enquanto pararam sim, mais ainda eh tudo recente nao da pra eu dar um veredito final!!! o que sei eh, eu setei essas configuracao em todas as wom a 5 dias e de la pra ca nao tive quedas!!
> 
> quando completar uns 30 dias sem cair, vou abrir um topico novo explicando tudo certinho sobre as configuracoes, mais agora soh pra ir adiantando vou postar os prints aqui
> 
> 
> Configuracao na APC5M
> 
> Na wom, vou postar somente a configuracao da parte wireless
> 
> ...


Legal configuração, vou testar aqui também. Fiquei em dúvida sobre a padronização da distancias nas cpes deixando elas iguais.

Notei que na linha APC+ em ipoll não existe essa configuração de distancia. Somente nas WOM.

Abraços

----------


## Nks

Exatamente, na linha APC+ iPoll nao existe quase nenhuma configuracao como distanca, a-msdu, por isso desativei tudo na wom!

Lembrando o MCS deixa setado no 11, se deixa MCS3 vai estar perdendo desempenho, pois como estamos falando da linha MIMO 2x2, tem que ser MCS11 para cima!!!

Teste ai na usa rede iPoll, coloque essas configuracoes em todas as WOM e veja como vai ser!!!

Da pra fazer tudo remotamente, eh soh vc ativar a opcao de acesso da wom deixar (LAN e WAN), eu tbm ativo o PING na WAN em firewall da wom, dessa maneira consigo pingar os clientes para ver a latencia!

E o mais importante, atualiza a sua APC5M para o ultimo firmware e deixa o TX POWER (Potencia dbm) em 28 ou 24dbm no minimo!! Vc vai ver como vai melhorar os sinais das suas WOMs, esse negocio de deixar 18dbm na APC5M nao rolou aqui!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Exatamente, na linha APC+ iPoll nao existe quase nenhuma configuracao como distanca, a-msdu, por isso desativei tudo na wom!
> 
> Lembrando o MCS deixa setado no 11, se deixa MCS3 vai estar perdendo desempenho, pois como estamos falando da linha MIMO 2x2, tem que ser MCS11 para cima!!!
> 
> Teste ai na usa rede iPoll, coloque essas configuracoes em todas as WOM e veja como vai ser!!!
> 
> Da pra fazer tudo remotamente, eh soh vc ativar a opcao de acesso da wom deixar (LAN e WAN), eu tbm ativo o PING na WAN em firewall da wom, dessa maneira consigo pingar os clientes para ver a latencia!
> 
> E o mais importante, atualiza a sua APC5M para o ultimo firmware e deixa o TX POWER (Potencia dbm) em 28 ou 24dbm no minimo!! Vc vai ver como vai melhorar os sinais das suas WOMs, esse negocio de deixar 18dbm na APC5M nao rolou aqui!!!


Olá meu amigo Nks, fiz os ajustes aqui to monitorando pra ver como fica. Aqui to usando MCS9 nos clientes e MCS13 no AP. Será se vale apena mudar ?

Notei que na foto da sua os SNR estão bem melhores que o meu. Essas minhas wom estão bem proximas da torre em media 80 a 300 metros no AP A. então o sinal foi bem alto. Pus a potencia em 26dbm no AP.

----------


## Nks

Ok isso mesmo na APC deixa no maximo que eh o MCS15, o calculo do SNR eh feito da seguinte maneira: NOISE - SINAL = SNR, entao quanto melhor o sinal do cliente, ex: -60 a -65dbm e quanto melhor o NOISE ex: -97dbm que eh um noise excelente, com certeza vc tera um SNR bom.

eh muito importante vc ter um SNR bom na sua rede, principalmente se vc quiser entregar velocidades mais alta como 5 ou 8Mb

aumenta o TX POWER da sua APC e ve se vai melhorar o sinal das wom, da uma conferida no seu NOISE, se tiver em -88dbm eh bom trocar o canal!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

realmente não caiu mais ta ligado a uns 2 dias já. Porém em um dos 3 APS a latencia mesmo sem uso to sentindo um pouco alta variado de 2, 3, 5 16ms (Nos outros aps fica bem baixo 1, 2 ,3ms) Acredito que possa ser o canal. Vou tentar mudar.

Meu noise aqui segundo o AP é -95

----------


## Nks

> realmente não caiu mais ta ligado a uns 2 dias já. Porém em um dos 3 APS a latencia mesmo sem uso to sentindo um pouco alta variado de 2, 3, 5 16ms (Nos outros aps fica bem baixo 1, 2 ,3ms) Acredito que possa ser o canal. Vou tentar mudar.
> 
> Meu noise aqui segundo o AP é -95


que bom que nao esta caindo, isso eh bom sinal!!! dois dias eh pouco mais ja da pra sentir resultado!!

-95dbm eh um noise consideravelmente bom, eu recomendo se for trocar o canal fazer uma analise de espectro, na propria APC5M tem, vc escolhe o melhor canal sem complicacoes!!!

Soh recomendo vc deixar o MCS11 nas wom e MCS15 na APC

Se o SNR do cliente estiver abaixo de 18 nao eh legal, ve esses clientes que estao com latencia como esta o sinal e o SNR dele!!!

Abracos.... Acho que finalmente vamos usar o iPoll legal!!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Olha como ta o sinal dele:

Cliente sem uso veja o ping: http://prntscr.com/91det0
Sinal da CPE dele: http://prntscr.com/91dfij
Sinal no AP: http://prntscr.com/91dg2i

Abraços

----------


## meyknho

@*Nks* @*NielsonPadilha*
Bom dia, estive acompanhando seus posts, que bom que estão começando a ter sucesso com o Ipoll.

Observei também que aparentemente vocês só utilizam a versão MIMO do WOM 5000, já testaram com a versão SISO?

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Bom dia @*meyknho*, eu particularmente ainda não testei a siso. Optei por usar todas mimo para aproveitar melhor o desempenho do AP+CPE.

Abraços

----------


## meyknho

> Bom dia @*meyknho*, eu particularmente ainda não testei a siso. Optei por usar todas mimo para aproveitar melhor o desempenho do AP+CPE.
> 
> Abraços


Entendo, apesar disso obrigado!  :Smile:

----------


## Nks

> @*Nks* @*NielsonPadilha*
> Bom dia, estive acompanhando seus posts, que bom que estão começando a ter sucesso com o Ipoll.
> 
> Observei também que aparentemente vocês só utilizam a versão MIMO do WOM 5000, já testaram com a versão SISO?
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


entao ao meu ver utilizar SISO eh andar para traz pois eh 1x1, sendo que MIMO eh 2x2, entao se vc for comecar do zero, ja comece com mimo 2x2

agora, se ja possue uma rede siso 1x1, ai compensa ficar nela mesmo!!!

----------


## Nks

> Olha como ta o sinal dele:
> 
> Cliente sem uso veja o ping: http://prntscr.com/91det0
> Sinal da CPE dele: http://prntscr.com/91dfij
> Sinal no AP: http://prntscr.com/91dg2i
> 
> Abraços


Grande Nielson, entao ao meu ver sua rede esta bacana os SNR estao bom sim, e o sinal esta muito bom tbm

o ping tbm esta bom, acho q esta se preocupando atoa! eh normal as vezes ir para 15ms mesmo sem trafegar nada, lembre-se eh radio!!

deixa assim como esta e soh observe!! ve que ja esta a 2 dias sem quedas, isso eh otimo....

[]´s

vamos ser os primeiros a falar bem de iPoll usando WOM!!!! kkkkk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Grande Nielson, entao ao meu ver sua rede esta bacana os SNR estao bom sim, e o sinal esta muito bom tbm
> 
> o ping tbm esta bom, acho q esta se preocupando atoa! eh normal as vezes ir para 15ms mesmo sem trafegar nada, lembre-se eh radio!!
> 
> deixa assim como esta e soh observe!! ve que ja esta a 2 dias sem quedas, isso eh otimo....
> 
> []´s
> 
> vamos ser os primeiros a falar bem de iPoll usando WOM!!!! kkkkk


Pode ser bobeira mesmo, é que eu sou muito auto critico.... Falo isso por que na outra setorial onde tenho metade dos clientes dessa o ping fica mais baixo em media de 1 a 4ms

----------


## meyknho

@*Nks* @*NielsonPadilha*

Oi Bom Dia, 

As configurações realizadas para utilização do Protocolo IPOLL, estão até agora sem nenhum problema?

Deem um feedback aqui hehe!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*meyknho*, estava tudo bem até. Porém hoje fui acessar um dos APS onde tem 10 clientes e quando digitei login e senha ficou carregando a pagina, dei F5 pra atualizar e vi que o AP reiniciou sozinho.... Na hora que fui logar no mesmo.

Já tinha notado isso algumas vezes. Mais não sei o porque ocorre.

Abraços

----------


## meyknho

@*NielsonPadilha*, pensei que isso acontecesse apenas comigo rsrs!! Então tudo indica que é um problema do Firmware, pois isso acontece independente de estar usando o Protocolo IPOLL ou não.

@*Suporte Intelbras*, solicitamos sua presença aqui para esclarecimentos!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*NielsonPadilha*, pensei que isso acontecesse apenas comigo rsrs!! Então tudo indica que é um problema do Firmware, pois isso acontece independente de estar usando o Protocolo IPOLL ou não.
> 
> @*Suporte Intelbras*, solicitamos sua presença aqui para esclarecimentos!
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Pois é isso me deixa um pouco preocupado. Estou terminando de montar um pop e estou ainda decidindo qual equipamento usar. Com esses detalhes do AP reiniciar do nada ou acessar ele, o ipoll ainda não concluido na wom, ainda estou na dúvida se vou usar intelbras na minha rede.

----------


## meyknho

> Pois é isso me deixa um pouco preocupado. Estou terminando de montar um pop e estou ainda decidindo qual equipamento usar. Com esses detalhes do AP reiniciar do nada ou acessar ele, o ipoll ainda não concluido na wom, ainda estou na dúvida se vou usar intelbras na minha rede.


O que me deixa um pouco tranquilo é que isso acontece apenas em algumas vezes que é acessado o APC, caso você não acesse o APC isso nunca vai acontecer, porém é importante que o @*Suporte Intelbras* fique ciente desse problema!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O que me deixa um pouco tranquilo é que isso acontece apenas em algumas vezes que é acessado o APC, caso você não acesse o APC isso nunca vai acontecer, porém é importante que o @*Suporte Intelbras* fique ciente desse problema!
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Boa tarde pessoal,

Este problema do reinício esporádico da linha APC foi corrigido na versão de firmware 5.95-3, caso vocês ainda não tenham atualizado os seus APC, façam a atualização e nos reportem o resultado.

Agradecemos o feedback.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras*. Meus aps estão todos com essa última versão é mesmo assim acontece. Detalhe ao atualizar meus aps coloquei a configuração de fábrica após atualizar e configurei novamente sem usar backup.

Segue o print: http://prntscr.com/92es0d

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*. Meus aps estão todos com essa última versão é mesmo assim acontece. Detalhe ao atualizar meus aps coloquei a configuração de fábrica após atualizar e configurei novamente sem usar backup.
> 
> Segue o print: http://prntscr.com/92es0d


Nielson,

Poste informações sobre a instalação e alimentação destes equipamentos, se possível com fotos para que possamos investigar porque os seus equipamentos ainda estão reiniciando.

Att,
Equipe intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Olá @*Suporte Intelbras*. Eles não reiniciam direto. Só acontece algumas vezes quando vou acessar o painel de controle dele. Esse ap na foto tava 35 dias online. Hoje quando fui acessar o painel ele reiniciou.

Como se quando eu estivesse acessando ele, ele entende se que deveria reiniciar .

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras*, peço desculpas pela falta de informações contida em meu post.

Temos 03 APC 5M 90 18dBi 5GHZ, entre os mesmo existe um APC 5M 90 + e mesmo com a ultima versão disponibilizada do firmware 5.95-3, acontece o seguinte problema:

Ao acessar o painel do APC ele simplesmente fica em um LOOP de carregamento, o que dá impressão que a conectividade estar ruim, porém o delay é causado por que o equipamento simplesmente reinicia.

Em resumo é como você tivesse dado um comando para reiniciar o APC.

OBS: Isso acontece apenas no acesso, se não acontecer nenhum acesso ao APC ele nunca irá reiniciar!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## pazini

Boa tarde, de que maneira vocês estão acessando a APC? Isso estava acontecendo comigo quando eu acessava pelo meu notebook conectado no meu roteador wireless. Fui fazer um teste e desliguei o wifi do meu not e conectei o cabo de rede no switch, ai acessou normal. Talvez seja isso. Abraços...

----------


## Nks

@*NielsonPadilha*; @*pazini*

ate hj nao tive esse problema da APC de demora no login ou ate mesmo dela reiniciar sozinha!!!

pelo contrario estou com clientes a 9 dias sem cair, aqui meu problema parou desde aquela vez q postei aqui as configuracoes!!!

realmente nao sei nem como te ajudar nesse problema, vc verificou se o firmware da APC esta atualizado mesmo, as vezes passou despercebido!!! 

sexta comprei mais 20 wom e ganhei 1,,,, kkkkk

ja estou com 20 instalado e estou contente, td no iPoll!!! vamos ver futuramente como vai ser!!!

[]´s

----------


## Nks

> @*Nks* @*NielsonPadilha*
> 
> Oi Bom Dia, 
> 
> As configurações realizadas para utilização do Protocolo IPOLL, estão até agora sem nenhum problema?
> 
> Deem um feedback aqui hehe!
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


meyknho, td bom?
Entao ainda eh muito cedo se vc leu aqui td topico vc pode acompanhar meu historico usando wom com iPoll.

Depois que setei aquelas configuracoes, que ja postei aqui tive sucesso ate agora!!
Mais como nao faz 30 dias ainda, td eh cedo ainda!!!

Mais o que posso dizer ate agora eh que estou contente!!!

[]´s

----------


## Nks

@NielsonPadilha; @*pazini*; @*meyknho*;
e outros que estao acompanhando!!

olha esse print, nesse caso eu estava la no cliente e fiz um teste de velocidade e chegou 20Mb, repara que ao mesmo tempo eu estava com o mikrotik



bom ta certo que no momento a setorial estava sem trafego, mais esse print eh pra mostrar aqui que a modulacao MCS11 chega 20Mb tranquilo!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

É um bom sinal. Aqui tô usando mcs9 nos clientes devido a maioria ser 1 a 4mb(quando no horário turbo.) A média mesmo do dia sem a hora turbo é 1 a 2mb no maximo. Tá usando mesmo parâmetros ou fez alguma alteração? 

Abraços meu amigo.

----------


## sandronetnet

Tenho acompanhado as experiências dos amigos pós tenho 25 wom5000mimo na minha torre e estou precisando comprar um painele mas estou com dúvida de qual seria a melhor opção Ubiquiti uo intelbras pesso que os amigos continuar postando as suas experiências com apc5m e o wom5000mimo pós a minha intenção é trabalho com o ipoll

----------


## Aurio

NKS a modulação MCS11 esta na APC5M-90 ou na wom?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Tenho acompanhado as experiências dos amigos pós tenho 25 wom5000mimo na minha torre e estou precisando comprar um painele mas estou com dúvida de qual seria a melhor opção Ubiquiti uo intelbras pesso que os amigos continuar postando as suas experiências com apc5m e o wom5000mimo pós a minha intenção é trabalho com o ipoll


Hoje tenho 4 painéis da intelbras. Porém pra ser sincero a próxima vou comprar antenas setoriais da ubnt titânio e colocar apc 5m+( pois se mudar se rádio futuramente não preciso mexer nas antenas.)

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> NKS a modulação MCS11 esta na APC5M-90 ou na wom?


Nas wom. No painel ele usa mcs15

----------


## Aurio

mcs15 passando 20mega é pouco não acha.

----------


## Nks

> mcs15 passando 20mega é pouco não acha.


Entao como Nielson citou acima, MCS15 eh na BASE, no caso eu estou usando MCS11 na wom, realmente 20Mb para MCS15 eh pouco sim!!!

Em relacao ao ubiquiti ou intelbras tudo depende!!
Se vc for trabalhar com o TDMA ativo, entao se for querer usar iPoll tem que ser tudo intelbras, agora se quiser usar o AirMax, ai tem que ser tudo ubnt!!

----------


## sandronetnet

mas a questão é qual a melhor opção em relação ao custo benefício
poque se for compara a quantidade dos protocolos lógico que AirMax e melhor

----------


## Aurio

chegou pra mim esta semana uma BASESTATION APC5M90 vou fazer teste em bancada antes de colocar em em operação, tenho varias wom5000 MIMO novas na caixa vamos ver o desempenho do ipool estes nesta APC5M 90 vou usar somente wom 5000mimo.

----------


## pazini

Boa noite galera, só uma questão nas APC 5M 90 tomar cuidado com os canais que vocês colocam nela, porque tem canal que deixa o sinal melhor mas fica ruim a comunicação e tem canal que deixa o sinal fraco mas fica excelente a comunicação. Não seu se isso acontece com os senhores mais aconteceu comigo e estou aqui brigando para achar o melhor canal. Se alguém tiver uma resposta favor compartilhar comigo e com a galera. Obrigado.

----------


## Nks

> Boa noite galera, só uma questão nas APC 5M 90 tomar cuidado com os canais que vocês colocam nela, porque tem canal que deixa o sinal melhor mas fica ruim a comunicação e tem canal que deixa o sinal fraco mas fica excelente a comunicação. Não seu se isso acontece com os senhores mais aconteceu comigo e estou aqui brigando para achar o melhor canal. Se alguém tiver uma resposta favor compartilhar comigo e com a galera. Obrigado.


Pazini, use o analisador de espectro que vem na APC
Vc analisa la e ve qual melhor canal pra vc!!
Eh bem simples de usar nao tem erro, deixe uns 5 minutos no minimo analisando.

Vc nao pode estar conectado na setorial, vc tem que estar atras dela pra funcionar o analisador. Se tiver alguma duvida posso te ajudar!!

Repare tbm sempre no noise, quando mais perto de -100dbm melhor!!
E por ultimo repare no SNR do seus clientes, quanto mais proximo de 30dbm melhor!!!

----------


## grande999

então o TDMA já esta funcionando? os wom 5000 MIMO com APC M5 estão rodando tranquilo?

----------


## pazini

NKS fiz conforme você me disse e estou conseguindo ajustar um sinal melhor, uma duvida porque tem canal que o sinal fica ruim mas a conexão fica boa e tem canal que o sinal quer bom mas a conexão fica ruim. Tenho um cliente que me disse que o sinal dele estava -80 e conexão tava um raio ai troquei o canal e o sinal veio para -70 mas dai a conexão fica lerda.

----------


## grande999

Pazini como ta o TDMA da intelbras esta funcionando?

----------


## Nks

> NKS fiz conforme você me disse e estou conseguindo ajustar um sinal melhor, uma duvida porque tem canal que o sinal fica ruim mas a conexão fica boa e tem canal que o sinal quer bom mas a conexão fica ruim. Tenho um cliente que me disse que o sinal dele estava -80 e conexão tava um raio ai troquei o canal e o sinal veio para -70 mas dai a conexão fica lerda.


entao canal eh um assunto complicado, ele eh tudo, ele eh o meio "fisico" do enlace, eh como se ele fosse o cabo que conecta o enlace!

o que sei eh, quanto mais baixa a frequencia, mais longe vai o sinal, utilizando o mesmo tx power, entao se vc utilizar canal baixo como 5000 ou 5100, o sinal do seus cliente pode melhorar sim ao utilizar canais alto como 5700 ou 5800

quanto mais alto o canal, mais banda passa, entao se quiser priorizar banda escolha os canais alto 5700 e 5800, eh logico que tem varios fatores externos, quando o meio fisico eh o espectro o clima sempre influencia!!

----------


## Nks

> Pazini como ta o TDMA da intelbras esta funcionando?


ola eu sei que parece chato, mais suas duvidas ja esta td esclarecida aqui mesmo, eh soh da uma lida em todas as paginas aqui desse topico!!

mais vou te resumir, por enquanto estou tendo sucesso no TDMA da intelbras, ja mostrei as configuracoes que estou usando aqui mesmo nesse topico!!

da uma olhada e faca um teste, e poste aqui suas duvidas!!!!

[]´s

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia a todos!!!
> 
> 
> Tenho um antena desse Roteador Outdoor Wireless 18dbi 300 Mbps Intelbras Apc 5m aqui parada.... 
> 
> Gostaria de saber se posso usar ela como "Basestation" por enquanto até compra a Basestation mesmo?
> 
> Estou com o orçamento curto aqui, gostaria de fazer o teste das Wom 5000 com o IPoll Ativo para ver o desempenho das mesma !!
> 
> ...


Prezado RadNet, Bom Dia!
Poderá usar seu APC 5M como base, configure de acordo com sua rede, apenas utilize uma antena com um bom ângulo de abertura e ganho, para atender sua demanda.
Para configurar, poderá usar como base este tutorial do APC 5M 90 : http://goo.gl/Ll0HBB 
Atualize a versão de firmware de seu equipamento : http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...sao_5.95-3.zip
Recomendamos o uso de antenas da ALGCOM.
Abraço, Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## pazini

Compro Wom 5000 SISO e MIMO, favor entrem em contado. Obrigado.

----------


## FMANDU

> Compro Wom 5000 SISO e MIMO, favor entrem em contado. Obrigado.


Deixe uma mensagem no privado, estou tirando todas da rede pois preciso de uma rede rodando tdma. Tenho so mimo com media de 3/4 meses de uso, te faço um preço bom.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Deixe uma mensagem no privado, estou tirando todas da rede pois preciso de uma rede rodando tdma. Tenho so mimo com media de 3/4 meses de uso, te faço um preço bom.


Boa tarde FMANDU,

Você enfrentou algum problema com o TDMA dos seus WOM5000 MiMo? Quais problemas encontrados, nos descreva com detalhes o que está havendo com os seus equipamentos para que possamos lhe ajudar. 
Entrou em contato com o nosso suporte técnico? Se sim, me passe o seu endereço de e-mail para que possamos localizar os seus atendimentos, caso ainda não tenha entrado em contato conosco, estamos a disposição nos contatos do link abaixo.

www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att, Equipe intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras*
Tenho 228 wom 5000 na rede que ja venho colocando a 2 anos, mimo e siso. Mas ate agora não saiu uma versão estável do IPOLL e preciso de uma rede TDMA rodando 101%. Não coloquei pra rodar o IPOLL pq ainda esta em beta e ainda tem muitos relatos de problemas tanto no protocolo, quanto no APC 5M 90 reiniciado.

----------


## Nks

@*pazini*; @*diomond*; @*NielsonPadilha*; @*FMANDU*; @*grande999*; @*Aurio*


e outros aqui do forum que estao acompanhando meus prints aqui nesse topico
sobre iPoll com WOM5000 mimo 2x2


Estou agora com 30 CPEs instaladas, sendo 17 CEPs em uma APC5 e 13 CPEs em outra APC5.


OBSERVACAO: As CPEs estao a 4 dias online pq eu tenho o patch gerenciavel da volt, e quando se aplica uma configuracao ele reinicia todas as portas, entao caiu as APCs

Setorial A:


Setorial B:


Troughput da Setorial A:


Concentrador PPPoE


por enquanto estou contente, repara que tem uma setorial que tem 3 pessoas com sinal ruim, inclusive eh a setorial do print do troughput que esta passando 16Mb

se alguem quiser uma ajuda mais vip manda uma msg privada que eu envio o meu email, fica dificil de ficar falando aqui no topico fica muito vago!!

eu faco sua rede intelbras usando wom com protocolo iPoll funcionar redondinho!

----------


## pazini

Ola galera, meu relato é o seguinte eu usava as wom 5000 sem protocolo TDMA tinha muitos problemas se continuasse assim não dava para trabalhar não mas, depois que mudei as wom 5000 para TDMA melhorou bastante, concordo com os amigos que ainda não esta perfeito mas sem TDMA na minha situação é impossível trabalhar.

----------


## meyknho

> Ola galera, meu relato é o seguinte eu usava as wom 5000 sem protocolo TDMA tinha muitos problemas se continuasse assim não dava para trabalhar não mas, depois que mudei as wom 5000 para TDMA melhorou bastante, concordo com os amigos que ainda não esta perfeito mas sem TDMA na minha situação é impossível trabalhar.


Oi pazini, os seus equipamentos WOM 5000 são SISO, MIMO ou mesclado?

Se você usa SISO qual polarização que você está utilizando (Vertical ou Horizontal)?

Se possível posta algumas imagens do seu APC e do WOM 5000 SISO.

OBS: Tenho 03 APC e em um deles está com o IPOLL ativado, e vem funcionando com muita estabilidade!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

> Ola galera, meu relato é o seguinte eu usava as wom 5000 sem protocolo TDMA tinha muitos problemas se continuasse assim não dava para trabalhar não mas, depois que mudei as wom 5000 para TDMA melhorou bastante, concordo com os amigos que ainda não esta perfeito mas sem TDMA na minha situação é impossível trabalhar.


Quantos clientes conectados no painel? Qual trafego?

----------


## pazini

Tenho 40 clientes conectados em um APC 5m 90+,25 APC 5m-90 e 41 APC 5m-90 vou pastar amanha as configurações dos 3 painéis, uma dica importantíssima é o canal que seu AP esta transmitindo, depende o canal fica terrível a internet no cliente. A melhor maneira de você testar é o seguinte se você estiver acessando a antena do cliente de forma rápida quando estiver em horário que estejam todos os cliente conectados com certeza a internet do cliente também vai estar estável, este tipo de teste não pode ser feito tipo 3 hora da madruga aonde quase ninguém esta usando ai com certeza você vai acessar a antena do seu cliente rapidinho, tem que ser em horário de pico. Aqui eu fiz assim e deu certo.

----------


## FMANDU

@*pazini* Qual o trafego nesse painel com maior quantidade de clientes?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*
> Tenho 228 wom 5000 na rede que ja venho colocando a 2 anos, mimo e siso. Mas ate agora não saiu uma versão estável do IPOLL e preciso de uma rede TDMA rodando 101%. Não coloquei pra rodar o IPOLL pq ainda esta em beta e ainda tem muitos relatos de problemas tanto no protocolo, quanto no APC 5M 90 reiniciado.


Prezado FMANDU,

Quanto ao problema de reinício nos equipamentos da linha APC 5M, corrigimos este problema no firmware versão 5.95-3, acesse o link abaixo, faça o download do firmware e atualize os seus equipamentos.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/downloads

Agora, quanto a utilização do firmware BETA para testes do TDMA, fica a critério do cliente fazer a sua utilização ou não, entretanto, sugerimos que você faça como os outros usuários do fórum e poste informações sobre o seu cenário para que possamos analisá-lo e consequentemente lhe ajudar com a sua situação.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## RCINFONET

Amigos, pegando o barco andando; Estou testando em bancada , Base Apc 5m 90 e Wom 5000 mimo e Siso em autenticação pppoe, o que encontrei de entranho aqui é que a siso autentica certinho, tudo automaticamente, já a mimo é necessário setar o dns manualmente , é este o cenário mesmo?...firmware 6.0 beta 2 aqui.

----------


## pazini

Olha dei uma olhada durante alguns minutos tinham 41 clientes conectados eram 21:15 da noite o trafego maior foi de 7 mb, só que tinha que olhar mais tempo porque os clientes não estavam pelo jeito puxando internet vou começar analisar com mais frequência e te aviso.

----------


## meyknho

@*Nks*, 
Bom Dia, qual o modelo de suas basestation: APC 5M 90 + *(mais)* ou (sem o +)

E se possível fala como está sendo sua experiencia com o uso do *TDMA*!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Nks

@*meyknho* td certo?
entao eh importante falar sobre isso, aqui em nenhum momento eu falei sobre a questao do + da Base Station.

Segundo o site da intelbras a diferenca eh:
Melhoria na isolação da porta (LAN) e os canais vao de 4.78 a 6.1, ou seja vc tem mais opcoes de canais, nao sei se isso eh bom pois tem a anatel e temos que respeitar os canais nao licenciados permitidos no brasil que eh 5.4 a 5.8

Bom fora isso parece nao ter diferenca, como eu estava comecando a rede intelbras do 0, eu preferir comecar ja na linha +, e todos os meus wom sao mimo 2x2 de 14dbi.

Hoje estou com 90 wom, porem instalada estou com 60, tudo com iPoll ativo rodando TDMA, na wom usando o beta6 como ja falei aqui mesmo nesse topico em posts anteriores!!!

Tenho clientes a 9 dias sem cair, pode parecer poco mais nunca se sabe, as vezes o cliente reinicia a antena,, ou algum outro fator, mais aquele problema de ficar caindo de 5 em 5 minutos ou de hora em hora parou, e as configuracoes eu ja mostrei aqui eh soh procurar aqui mesmo nesse topico!!

Ate agora estou satisfeito! Posso dizer que recomendo!!

----------


## RadNet

Bom dia a todos...


Hoje Instalei o primeiro painel com APC 5m +!

Gostaria de saber se a configuração que o pessoal ainda está usando é a "Matadora" que um dos amigos colocou aqui, a alguns meses atrás?


Hoje vou conectar uns 30 clientes nesse Painel pra ver como vai se comportar o Ping, e ver se os clientes vão notar melhora na navegação....


Desde já Grato....


Que Deus abençoe a todos !

----------


## RadNet

Bom dia !
Estou voltando, e lendo nos posts o que o pessoal colocou aqui.... Mais como todos estão testando ai, e a cada dia está ficando melhor os ajustes finos.... é muita informação junta rsrsrs! @*Nks* , @*pazini* , @*Suporte Intelbras* e outros 

*Só pra ajudar, aqui, uso wom 5000 siso, e MIMO*

Primeiro problema que estou enfrentando aqui....

O* Data rate* mesmo setado em MCS3 nas wom5000 fica baixando pra 1mbps, 2mbps, 5.5mbps, ai sobe para 28.5mbps , e do nada baixa de novo !


O que posso fazer para resolver isso?

A melhor opção, realmente é deixar em MCS3 ou deixar automático mesmo?

Qual a media do Ping ai dos amigos nos clientes com TDMA ativo ?

Desde já grato a todos !

Que Deus Abençoe a todos !

----------


## Nks

@*RadNet* ola fico feliz que tenha lido todo o topico, estou comentando minha experiencia com intelbras usando TDMA desde o inicio e tudo aqui nesse topico mesmo, apesar de nao ter sido eu que o abri!!!

bom segue um print recente da minha APC5+ com 25 wom conectadas, da uma reparada nele:


bom da pra ve que tem wom a 10 dias online sem cair, olha o SNR dos clientes, o mais baixo meu eh 26db e todos os Mbps em 144, alguns em 115 mais nenhum abaixo de 100

ja passei 20Mb na wom com MSC11, meu ping aqui eh excelente media de 10ms

conclusao: tudo eh uma equacao matematica que se resulta no Mbps, eu ja falei antes mais vou tentar ser mais breve aqui

o SNR quer dizer: Relação entre o Sinal e o Ruido -> Em ingles: Signal Noise Relationship = SNR

como se faz essa conta: (INTERFERENCIA DO CANAL (NOISE)) - (SINAL RECEBIDO) = SNR

Se o sinal do cliente for de -60dbm e o noise -95dbm a conta seria
95-60 = 35db SNR

bom ate ai OK neh, mais aonde eu quero chegar!!!!????

o Mbps dele eh baseado no SNR, com 35db de SNR vc consegue trafegar o maximo que o hardware lhe oferece, no caso da intelbras mostra 144Mbps
quanto mais alto o SNR melhor porem nao pode passar de 40db pq ai nesse caso ira ter uma saturacao no canal!
OBS: SNR abaixo de 20db fica uma bosta!!!!

Vamos para outro exemplo: Sinal do cliente -70dbm, noise -90dbm
90-70= 20db SNR

Com 20db de SNR vc NAO vai conseguir os 144 Mbps e sim uma taxa mais baixa!!! e quanto pior o SNR pior a taxa de troughput ou seja, mais baixo os Mbps

Em relacao a SISO, nao recomendo, eh 1x1 trafega menos dados, com 2x2 vc trafega o dobro de dados!! Mais como vc ja tem, vai utilizando agora mais se possivel nao utilize mais!

Vc tera muito mais rendimento em uma celula toda 2x2 do que mista, alguns 1x1 e alguns 2x2!!!

Espero que posso ter ajudado!! 
[]´s

----------


## RadNet

> @*RadNet* ola fico feliz que tenha lido todo o topico, estou comentando minha experiencia com intelbras usando TDMA desde o inicio e tudo aqui nesse topico mesmo, apesar de nao ter sido eu que o abri!!!
> 
> bom segue um print recente da minha APC5+ com 25 wom conectadas, da uma reparada nele:
> 
> 
> bom da pra ve que tem wom a 10 dias online sem cair, olha o SNR dos clientes, o mais baixo meu eh 26db e todos os Mbps em 144, alguns em 115 mais nenhum abaixo de 100
> 
> ja passei 20Mb na wom com MSC11, meu ping aqui eh excelente media de 10ms
> 
> ...


Boa tarde a todos! 

Depois de alguns ajustes a rede aparentemente está 100% agora...

Já coloquei 15 clientes conectados no APC 5M, aqui. Pretendo colocar entre 30 a 40 clientes conectados Nele...

Um problema que notei que as antenas Wom 5000 e wom5000i, não conecta não horizontal, somente na vertical....


Desde já grato a todos!

Deus abençoe a todos !

----------


## Nks

@*RadNet* tem como vc me mandar um print da sua base sation, pra eu dar uma olhada!
vc disse que nao conecta na horizontal, isso quer dizer vc esta usando apenas uma via, ou seja siso, 1x1

Eu aqui uso mimo, 2x2 e conecta na horizontal e vertical!!!

Eu acho que por vc estar usando equipamentos siso, sua rede esta toda 1x1, mesmo usando antenas 2x2!!! 
Por isso que vc nao conecta na horizontal!!!

----------


## RadNet

> @*RadNet* tem como vc me mandar um print da sua base sation, pra eu dar uma olhada!
> vc disse que nao conecta na horizontal, isso quer dizer vc esta usando apenas uma via, ou seja siso, 1x1
> 
> Eu aqui uso mimo, 2x2 e conecta na horizontal e vertical!!!
> 
> Eu acho que por vc estar usando equipamentos siso, sua rede esta toda 1x1, mesmo usando antenas 2x2!!! 
> Por isso que vc nao conecta na horizontal!!!


Opa boa tarde!

Tem como sim....

estava meio sem tempo, mais hoje a noite, eu te mando....

Só pra reforçar, aqui está 100% o TDMA rsrsrs.... O único problema é que as antenas não conectam na horizontal..

Desde já grato a todos...

Que Deus nos abençoe!

----------


## rcbarbieri

Boa tarde amigos,

Tenho minhas bases hoje, todas rodando com ubnt, mas estou tendo muito problemas com queimas, falou chuva, queimou a lan.
Já tenho alguns wom 5000 rodando e nunca tive problemas com eles.
Minha pergunta é.
Quantos clientes consigo ter usando APC-5M+ e clientes wom 5000 mimo numa distancia maxima de 2km?
Tenho um laboratorio onde estou tendo o seguinte problema.
Central Rocket e cliente wom 5000 usando a antena externa, o ip da antena para de responder, continua conectado na central, mas para de responder.
Ja pegaram algum problema como esse?

----------


## pazini

Depende quantos megas você vai liberar para cada cliente?

----------


## rcbarbieri

Maximo de 10 megas.

----------


## Aurio

rcbarbieri o problema que tenho com as WOMs conectados em equipamentos da ubiquiti e perder pacotes ou aumentar a latência ai tenho que entrar no AP e desconectar a wom do cliente e volta a pingar normal depois de um tempo um ou dois dias volta o mesmo problema tem CPE que fica ate uma semana sem dar problema mais depois volta muito estranho este tipo de problema.

----------


## rcbarbieri

ola aurio, é estranho, pois tenho varios outros e funciona normal.
Estou fugindo de ubiquiti alem de caro, falou chuva queima, tah complicado

----------


## rcbarbieri

Ola diomond vc tem clientes de 28 megas? quantos por central vc tem?
Esse cara nao atrapalha os demais?

----------


## rcbarbieri

Bom dia @*NielsonPadilha*, uma pergunta, se vc tem uma celula com apc 5 woms mimo e 5 siso, a celula toda nao fica siso?

----------


## fmcjunior

Intelbras intelbras porque me parseques, 
Ao ler esse tipico fiquei super empolgado, e comecei a fazer os teste, quando bannnnnnn, a versão 5.0beta 3 me da esses gráficos ai sobe um desespero, voltei pra 4.1 e fino pensei num pode ser que a intelbras faço isso assim, bota pra ferra, testei cliente sem perdas fino, dai resolvi colocar a beta 04 e pronto, resumindo não da pra confiar nos gráficos da intelbras. os equipamentos da intelbras são ótimos eu realmente gosto deles, mas o software caramba, num dá pra gente criar ubnbras ou intbn porque caramba viu, vai matar outro de susto.

----------


## FMANDU

O CCQ do wom ja deu muito pano pra manga. Vou postar um print que me deixa louco com esse ccq. Subi a antena e antes de começar a alinhar mesmo com o sinal ruim ja me dava 100%.





> Intelbras intelbras porque me parseques, 
> Ao ler esse tipico fiquei super empolgado, e comecei a fazer os teste, quando bannnnnnn, a versão 5.0beta 3 me da esses gráficos ai sobe um desespero, voltei pra 4.1 e fino pensei num ser que a intelbras faço isso assim, bota pra ferra, testei cliente sem perdas fino, dai resolvi colocar a beta 04 e pronto, resumindo não da pra confiar nos gráficos da intelbras. os equipamentos da intelbras são ótimos eu realmente gosto deles, mas o software caramba, num dá pra gente criar ubnbras ou intbn porque caramba viu, vai matar outro de susto.

----------


## GuileW

As vezes é bom dar uma refrescada na memória:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181060&page=8

Para quem tiver interesse na leitura do relatório dos testes:
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...atorio_CCQ.zip

----------


## jmathayde

_@_*Suporte Intelbras

**Como faço o teste de velociadade com os wow 5000 mimo ja tentei de tudo e nada , gostaria de saber se a como fazer teste do wow ate uma apc se sim como fazer isso ,


*

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> _@_*Suporte Intelbras
> 
> **Como faço o teste de velociadade com os wow 5000 mimo ja tentei de tudo e nada , gostaria de saber se a como fazer teste do wow ate uma apc se sim como fazer isso ,
> 
> 
> *


Boa tarde jmathayde,

Da base para os clientes só é possível fazer o teste se o APC 5M-90+ estiver com seu endereço IP na mesma rede do endereço IP do WOM5000 e o WOM5000 precisará estar em bridge. 

Segue passo a passo para fazer o teste via SSH.

Acesse o APC 5M-90+ via SSH pelo seu endereço de IP e seu usuário e senha da interface WEB.
1° comando: *shell*
2° comando: *iperf -s -i 1 -w 256k*

Nos equipamentos da linha WOM5000 por padrão o acesso via ssh vem bloqueado, então acesse a aba de sistema >> gerenciamento de acesso, libere o acesso via SSH, salve e aplique. 
Acesse o WOM5000 via SSH pelo seu endereço de IP e seu usuário e senha da interface WEB.

1° comando: *iperf -c "IP DO APC" -i 1 -w 256k -t 30*

Analise o resultado.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,

A versão 6.0 - BETA2 estava em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs. Agora ela foi oficializada como v6.0 e criamos um tópico para discussão sobre o assunto. Segue link para o tópico.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=183911

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## jmathayde

Certo irei testar aqui posto o resultado , 

Uma outra duvida que tenho ja que o suporte ta aqui outra pessoas podem ter a mesma duvida , na parte do APC 2M - 90 a um item chamado ajuste de piso ruido , hoje ele esta em 50 , qual seria a real função dele pois no APC 5m-90 não a esta opção , como configurar corretamente este item no 2M 

_@_*Suporte Intelbras*

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Certo irei testar aqui posto o resultado , 
> 
> Uma outra duvida que tenho ja que o suporte ta aqui outra pessoas podem ter a mesma duvida , na parte do APC 2M - 90 a um item chamado ajuste de piso ruido , hoje ele esta em 50 , qual seria a real função dele pois no APC 5m-90 não a esta opção , como configurar corretamente este item no 2M 
> 
> _@_*Suporte Intelbras*


Boa tarde jmathayde,

Segue explicação para a configuração do Ajuste de Piso de Ruído dos APC 2M-14 e APC 2M-90.

Considerando que:
- O valor exibido na interface gráfica varia de 0-100, sendo ajustado através da caixa de texto ou do slide presente neste campo.
- O valor padrão desta configuração é 50.
- O valor apresentado na tela tem relação com a tabela abaixo.

*Ajuste*
*Sensibilidade* 
*(-dBm)*
*Ajuste*
*Sensibilidade*
*(-dBm)*

*1*
142
*51*
86

*2*
141
*52*
85

*3*
140
*53*
84

*4*
139
*54*
83

*5*
138
*55*
82

*6*
137
*56*
81

*7*
136
*57*
80

*8*
135
*58*
79

*9*
133
*59*
77

*10*
132
*60*
76

*11*
131
*61*
75

*12*
130
*62*
74

*13*
129
*63*
73

*14*
128
*64*
72

*15*
127
*65*
71

*16*
126
*66*
70

*17*
124
*67*
68

*18*
123
*68*
67

*19*
122
*69*
66

*20*
121
*70*
65

*21*
120
*71*
64

*22*
119
*72*
63

*23*
118
*73*
62

*24*
117
*74*
61

*25*
115
*75*
59

*26*
114
*76*
58

*27*
113
*77*
57

*28*
112
*78*
56

*29*
111
*79*
55

*30*
110
*80*
54

*31*
109
*81*
53

*32*
108
*82*
52

*33*
107
*83*
51

*34*
105
*84*
49

*35*
104
*85*
48

*36*
103
*86*
47

*37*
102
*87*
46

*38*
101
*88*
45

*39*
100
*89*
44

*40*
99
*90*
43

*41*
98
*91*
42

*42*
96
*92*
40

*43*
95
*93*
39

*44*
94
*94*
38

*45*
93
*95*
37

*46*
92
*96*
36

*47*
91
*97*
35

*48*
90
*98*
34

*49*
89
*99*
33

*50*
87
*100*
31




Por tanto, conforme aumentamos o valor do ajuste do piso de ruído, a sensibilidade do rádio será atenuada. Este ajuste é interessante quando o nível de sinal de interesse for alto, isolando os ruídos com sinais mais fracos. Notem que se o valor “100” for configurado na tela, o rádio irá ignorar sinais abaixo de -31dBm (poderá ocorrer perda do link).
Já quando o valor do ajuste de piso de ruído é reduzido, a sensibilidade do rádio aumenta, permitindo estabelecer um link com sinal mais fraco. No entanto o rádio também estará mais suscetível a ruídos.

Qualquer dúvida ou sugestão, estou à disposição.
Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## SIDLOAD

Boa tarde pessoal, desculpa ressuscitar o tópico, mas e ai como ficaram os testes? como esta o desempenho hoje das wom com ipoll? Pergunto pq estou na duvida em adquirir 5 APC 5M 90+ ou basestation com rb912, vi que a oiw homologou a de 17 dbi. Tenho 130 wom na rede (mimo e algumas sisos), queria saber de vcs como ficou se vale a pena o protocolo. Pelo que vi o ultimo a comentar falou que a latência sobe muito com o ipoll. Desculpa por me estender e obrigado pelas respostas.

----------


## SIDLOAD

E ai amigo como ficou o seu pop com IPOLL? esta aprovado?



> Depende quantos megas você vai liberar para cada cliente?

----------


## pazini

Ola SIDLOAD, bom eu só posso te falar de 2 marcas INTELBRAS e UBIQUITI, tenho uma APC 5M90+ Ipoll rodando com 30 clientes conectados com WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO e esta rodando bem poucas reclamações. Tenho uma outra APC 5M90+ Ipoll com 45 clientes WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO essa esta mais ou menos. O problema é ping porque o tenho um Bullet M5 com 32 clientes conectados o ping desses clientes é melhor. Eu tenho planos de que variam de 1 a 3 mb então eu acho que uma APC 5M90+ teria que suportar minimo 50 clientes. Eu não sei se para melhorar o ping o problema esta na APC ou na WOM. Mas no geral estou contente, tem uns macetes pra você configurar a APC e a WOM para rodar legal.

----------


## SIDLOAD

> Ola SIDLOAD, bom eu só posso te falar de 2 marcas INTELBRAS e UBIQUITI, tenho uma APC 5M90+ Ipoll rodando com 30 clientes conectados com WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO e esta rodando bem poucas reclamações. Tenho uma outra APC 5M90+ Ipoll com 45 clientes WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO essa esta mais ou menos. O problema é ping porque o tenho um Bullet M5 com 32 clientes conectados o ping desses clientes é melhor. Eu tenho planos de que variam de 1 a 3 mb então eu acho que uma APC 5M90+ teria que suportar minimo 50 clientes. Eu não sei se para melhorar o ping o problema esta na APC ou na WOM. Mas no geral estou contente, tem uns macetes pra você configurar a APC e a WOM para rodar legal.


Obrigado pelo feedback, mas acho que vou de rb912, hoje tenho 80 em uma e rodando tranquilo, processamento em 10 picos de 20%, planos de 2 e 3 megas, se o ipoll estivesse redondo iria de painel apc, mas como terei que rodar em n não vejo muita vantagem, já que se der problema teria que troca-la inteira. Vc percebeu lentidão com ipoll ativado?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## acmneto

Amigos, tenho mtas sisos em minha rede, ja troquei o radio de ubiquiti pra mikrotik rb912 e o problema de ccq persiste.
Queria saber se eu mudar os radios pra apc 5m 90 com ipool ativado, se vai acabar os problemas de ccq baixo?
ou se existe alguma firmware q resolva o problema dela de ccq?

----------


## SIDLOAD

> Amigos, tenho mtas sisos em minha rede, ja troquei o radio de ubiquiti pra mikrotik rb912 e o problema de ccq persiste.
> Queria saber se eu mudar os radios pra apc 5m 90 com ipool ativado, se vai acabar os problemas de ccq baixo?
> ou se existe alguma firmware q resolva o problema dela de ccq?


Já manipulou o datarate? Vai testando os datarate, no inicio deste tópico recomendam usar no mcs3 mas vc vai testando ate achar um que se adeque a sua necessidade


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## acmneto

> Já manipulou o datarate? Vai testando os datarate, no inicio deste tópico recomendam usar no mcs3 mas vc vai testando ate achar um que se adeque a sua necessidade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux



msm trabalhando no ap com rb912 q e mimo?

----------


## SIDLOAD

> msm trabalhando no ap com rb912 q e mimo?


Então, eu uso rb92 no ap, inclusive efetuei a compra de 4 912 e 4 basestation, estava na duvida em pegar apc5m ou as rbs, depois do relato que a latência subia optei pelas rbs, porem quando vi a resposta do @*Nks* meio que me arrependi [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Em fim mesmo com rb912 vc vai regulando os data rate nas wom, aqui botei mcs 11(mimo) e mcs 3 ou 5 nas siso, mas vai testando um por um ate achar o que melhore pra vc.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## teknando

Também estou a procura se vale apena ou não, até tenho um APC 5M 90+ de um amigo pra test.

----------


## Nks

bom em outro topico da intelbras iPoll que tbm participo postei uns prints recente da minha APC5M90+ rodando iPoll com 58 WOM conectada no momento, com duracao de 17 dias sem cair em 2 clientes com WOM, vou postar aqui tbm pois o assunto eh o mesmo!!!! 

Segue abaixo:

ai esta 2 prints da minha APC no momento tinha 58 wom conectada, mais nela tenho pico de 64 wom


obs: o processamento na hora do print estava alto, porem ele fica com media de 60% e pico de 95% depende muito do trafego e numero de estacoes conectadas!

agora esse outro print mostra que tenho cliente com wom a 17 dias sem cair!!


Bom agora dando continuidade no assunto, todos nos sabemos que a ligowave ja tem o iPoll2 entao ja sabe....

agora em relacao a esse iPoll da intelbras / ligowave, eu acho tudo isso muito interessante, pois ela trafega bem, essa minha APC da pico de 35Mb, coisa que meus rockets usando clientes 2x2 na estacao toda, pena pra trafega isso tbm!!

o ping sobe um pouco depois de 40 WOM iPoll conectada na base, porem vai para 20ms e 20ms nao eh considerado ruim, como citei em outro topico!!

comprei essa semana wom paguei 200 reais nova com garantia na route66
200 reais para uma antena 2x2 (MIMO) com 14dbi compativel com iPoll TDMA
eh muito, mais muito bom mesmo!!!!

a airgrid eh 1x1, nem se compara...... 2x2 na linha ubiquiti eh nano station, nano bridge, power beam e ai vc ja sabe essas antenas eh uma facada!!!
tenho pop ubiquiti aqui soh com clientes usando antenas 2x2 e fica muuuito caro bancar esse cliente pq a antena sai por 380 reais pra cima, isso comprando no paraguai!!!

agora finalizando, eu prefiro cliente com ping de 20ms usando iPoll TDMA do que cliente com 5ms usando N puro!!

[]s

----------


## teknando

> bom em outro topico da intelbras iPoll que tbm participo postei uns prints recente da minha APC5M90+ rodando iPoll com 58 WOM conectada no momento, com duracao de 17 dias sem cair em 2 clientes com WOM, vou postar aqui tbm pois o assunto eh o mesmo!!!! 
> 
> Segue abaixo:
> 
> ai esta 2 prints da minha APC no momento tinha 58 wom conectada, mais nela tenho pico de 64 wom
> 
> 
> obs: o processamento na hora do print estava alto, porem ele fica com media de 60% e pico de 95% depende muito do trafego e numero de estacoes conectadas!
> 
> ...


Amigo se não fosse incômodo se poderia mostrar as config que se fez na APC seria se grande ajuda pra mim é pra todos aki do fórum que tem essa dúvida. 
Vou buscar hoje ainda APC do meu amigo pra fazer um test aqui, coisa que lê não quis mais nem saber dela [emoji16] [emoji16] ...
Minha área de cobertura e no máximo 2 km quadro o que vai atrapalhar um pouco e algumas árvores no caminho mas acho que pra planos de 350k e 500k será que vou der problemas?
Vlw pela ajuda amigo.

----------

